# Elezioni 4 marzo 2018. Orari, exit poll e risultati. Come si vota.



## admin (25 Febbraio 2018)

Sta per iniziare la settimana che porterà alle elezioni governative e regionali di domenica 4 marzo 2018. Gli italiani saranno chiamati al voto per scegliere il nuovo governo. Il sistema elettorale è il Rosatellum bis. Andrà al governo la coalizione che riuscirà a raggiungere almeno il 40% delle preferenze. 

QUI l'ultimo sondaggio pubblicato -) http://www.milanworld.net/sondaggi-elezioni-2018-pd-picco-nessuna-maggioranza-possibile-vt58736.html

Si vota dalle ore 7 alle 23. 

Ma come si vota? Potete vedere il video qui in basso al secondo post.

Seguiranno tutte le news, gli exit poll ed i risultati.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2018)

vince Silvietto dai...poi vediamo se Salvini che abbaia tanto riuscirà a dire la sua o se come temo non conterà una pippa o quasi...


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Febbraio 2018)

sono appena tornato da un comizio di casapound a cremona.. sempre piu convinto di votare loro


----------



## Superpippo80 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta per iniziare la settimana che porterà alle elezioni governative e regionali di domenica 4 marzo 2018. Gli italiani saranno chiamati al voto per scegliere il nuovo governo. Il sistema elettorale è il Rosatellum bis. *Andrà al governo la coalizione che riuscirà a raggiungere almeno il 40% delle preferenze. *
> 
> QUI l'ultimo sondaggio pubblicato -) http://www.milanworld.net/sondaggi-elezioni-2018-pd-picco-nessuna-maggioranza-possibile-vt58736.html
> 
> ...




In realtà non è automatico che chi prende il 40% governi, perchè non c'è un premio di maggioranza. Sicuramente se qualcuno arriverà al 40%, avrà molte più chance di avere una maggioranza parlamentare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Febbraio 2018)

Scontata la vittoria del Cancro di Arcore, non ce ne liberemo mai. Ci rimane solo di far appello alla natura.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Pazzesco, una vittoria di B sarebbe la pietra tombale su tutto. Confido in quelli ieri presenti in Piazza Duomo a sostenere Salvini


----------



## Superpippo80 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scontata la vittoria del Cancro di Arcore, non ce ne liberemo mai. Ci rimane solo di far appello alla natura.



Per una volta sono in disaccordo con te ma nel senso opposto al solito: non la darei così scontata, potrebbe esserci anche un buon risultato del Cdx ma lontano dalla soglia necessaria per governare. Così come è possibile che arrivi al 41%. Ma scontata non direi.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2018)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> sono appena tornato da un comizio di casapound a cremona.. sempre piu convinto di votare loro


ti dirò:alcune cose di loro mi piacciono anche e le posso anche condividere...soprattutto ho visto che a volte fanno fatti oltre che chiacchere ma.....sono legati a doppio filo al fascismo e io non posso e non voglio avere niente a che fare con chi non prende le distanze in maniera decisa da quei simboli....

e ho l'impressione di non essere l'unico a pensarla cosi


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Febbraio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ti dirò:alcune cose di loro mi piacciono anche e le posso anche condividere...soprattutto ho visto che a volte fanno fatti oltre che chiacchere ma.....sono legati a doppio filo al fascismo e io non posso e non voglio avere niente a che fare con chi non prende le distanze in maniera decisa da quei simboli....
> 
> e ho l'impressione di non essere l'unico a pensarla cosi



Quando la smetterete di avere questi pensieri ignoranti vi renderete conto che sarà troppo tardi e allora vi chiederete:"ma che **** ho combinato?"


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Quando la smetterete di avere questi pensieri ignoranti vi renderete conto che sarà troppo tardi e allora vi chiederete:"ma che **** ho combinato?"


ma che risposta è scusa?
capisci che scrivendo cosi l'unica cosa che ottieni è quello di far risentire le persone e "litigare"?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Febbraio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma che risposta è scusa?
> capisci che scrivendo cosi l'unica cosa che ottieni è quello di far risentire le persone e "litigare"?



Sinceramente me ne strafrego. Perché gente come te che anche solo pensa "Casapound ha un buon programma ma non li voto perché sono fascisti" per me è una persona da internare. 
Leggetevi il programma del partito comunista di Rizzo, è fascista anche lui?

Cioè qui è proprio una visione realista del mondo che vi manca. Siete proprio scemi. Allo stesso livello di chi vota Berlusconi e Renzi.

Fate ridere, ma davvero pensate che Di Stefano possa restituire il un regime dittatoriale? Ripeto, fate ridere.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sinceramente me ne strafrego. Perché gente come te che anche solo pensa "Casapound ha un buon programma ma non li voto perché sono fascisti" per me è una persona da internare.
> Leggetevi il programma del partito comunista di Rizzo, è fascista anche lui?
> 
> Cioè qui è proprio una visione realista del mondo che vi manca. Siete proprio scemi. Allo stesso livello di chi vota Berlusconi è Renzi.



si può offendere cosi in questo forum? se si basta saperlo che lo faccio anche io....magari è divertente...aspetto risposte


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Febbraio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si può offendere cosi in questo forum? se si basta saperlo che lo faccio anche io....magari è divertente...aspetto risposte



Intanto una risposta con argomentazioni degne oltre al "fascisti" non l'ho avuta.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta per iniziare la settimana che porterà alle elezioni governative e regionali di domenica 4 marzo 2018. Gli italiani saranno chiamati al voto per scegliere il nuovo governo. Il sistema elettorale è il Rosatellum bis. Andrà al governo la coalizione che riuscirà a raggiungere almeno il 40% delle preferenze.
> 
> QUI l'ultimo sondaggio pubblicato -) http://www.milanworld.net/sondaggi-elezioni-2018-pd-picco-nessuna-maggioranza-possibile-vt58736.html
> 
> ...



up


----------



## Superpippo80 (25 Febbraio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si può offendere cosi in questo forum? se si basta saperlo che lo faccio anche io....magari è divertente...aspetto risposte



Vota Centrodestra


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2018)

*Restate on topic e rispettate le idee altrui*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Mia nonna dopo aver sentito Berlusconi dalla D'Urso qualche ora fa, ha subito detto con decisione (scusate il dialetto): "_Voto Berlusconi, sti cinco stelle vonno mette e tasse, Berlusconi invece 
e vo toglie_". 

Nel mio caso, mi sà, che voterò evitando i grandi partiti. Avrei voluto dare una chance alla Lega, ma sarebbe un voto buttato visto che Salvini condivide con Berlusconi la stessa coalizione e, quindi, dubito che verrà lasciato solo a governare in caso di una sua vittoria.


----------



## Superpippo80 (25 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mia nonna dopo aver sentito Berlusconi dalla D'Urso qualche ora fa, ha subito detto con decisione (scusate il dialetto): "_Voto Berlusconi, sti cinco stelle vonno mette e tasse, Berlusconi invece
> e vo toglie_".
> 
> Nel mio caso, mi sà, che voterò evitando i grandi partiti. Avrei voluto dare una chance alla Lega, ma sarebbe un voto buttato visto che Salvini condivide con Berlusconi la stessa coalizione e, quindi, dubito che verrà lasciato solo a governare in caso di una sua vittoria.



Salvini non governerebbe da solo, ma non potrebbe mai succedere che la Lega possa governare da sola, perchè dovrebbe prendere almeno il 35%, praticamente impossibile. 
Sarà, eventualmente, un Governo di coalizione, ma più sarà forte ogni singolo partito, più peso avrà nelle scelte e nelle politiche. Quindi votare la Lega (come Fratelli d'Italia) serve a farla pesare di più all'interno della coalizione.


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Febbraio 2018)

Pronostico:
PD sotto il 20%.
Lega sopra Forza Italia.
Cinque Stelle al 30%.

Il governo non ho idea di come lo formeranno. Tanto, finché andremo dietro all'UE, saremo nella m****. Conta poco chi fa il ministro di questo o di quello.

Io avrei votato volentieri il PC di Rizzo (sovranismo a sinistra, finalmente) ma nel mio collegio non si presenta.

Al 90% annullo la scheda, se ci ripenso magari voto Lega, ma è molto difficile. 

Tanto sono strasicuro che B. non ha nessuna voglia di combattere con Salvini, preferisce Renzi indebolito. Ma di una cosa sono sicuro: gli andrà male a entrambi, nonno e nipote.


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Febbraio 2018)

La morte di Berlusconi non risolleverà l'Italia, semplicemente perchè tolto di mezzo lui ce ne sono altri 4. La speranza è che la gente per ragioni a me sconosciute si guardi dentro e voti sto ca.. di movimento 5 stelle. Altro che dare voti a partiti da 2%. Bisogna prendersela una responsabilità una volta tanto.

Berlusconi dovrebbe chiudere queste elezioni con voti 0. Questo è impossibile perchè ci sono gli anziani e chi ha un tornaconto personale. Ma a parte loro, nessun altro, ovvero chiunque sia under 60, dovrebbe anche solo pensare di mettere la x su forza italia. Eppure ci sono under 30 che lo faranno, regalandomi una bella dose di sconforto. Sono i dannati tifosi da politica, che non "switchano" dal calcio alla politica e non si accende in loro l'idea che non sta scritto da nessuna parte che si debba diventare tifosi di un partito o di una persona. Io voterò il movimento 5 stelle. Se domani dovesse nascere un partito ancora più valido voterò per quello. E dopodomani per un altro ancora.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Febbraio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> La morte di Berlusconi non risolleverà l'Italia, semplicemente perchè tolto di mezzo lui ce ne sono altri 4. La speranza è che la gente per ragioni a me sconosciute si guardi dentro e voti sto ca.. di movimento 5 stelle. Altro che dare voti a partiti da 2%. Bisogna prendersela una responsabilità una volta tanto.
> 
> Berlusconi dovrebbe chiudere queste elezioni con voti 0. Questo è impossibile perchè ci sono gli anziani e chi ha un tornaconto personale. Ma a parte loro, nessun altro, ovvero chiunque sia under 60, dovrebbe anche solo pensare di mettere la x su forza italia. Eppure ci sono under 30 che lo faranno, regalandomi una bella dose di sconforto. Sono i dannati tifosi da politica, che non "switchano" dal calcio alla politica e non si accende in loro l'idea che non sta scritto da nessuna parte che si debba diventare tifosi di un partito o di una persona. Io voterò il movimento 5 stelle. Se domani dovesse nascere un partito ancora più valido voterò per quello. E dopodomani per un altro ancora.



Amen fratello


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Pronostico:
> PD sotto il 20%.
> Lega sopra Forza Italia.
> Cinque Stelle al 30%.
> ...



il pronostico può essere giusto ma credo che forza italia prenderà più voti della lega


----------



## ildemone85 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> La morte di Berlusconi non risolleverà l'Italia, semplicemente perchè tolto di mezzo lui ce ne sono altri 4. La speranza è che la gente per ragioni a me sconosciute si guardi dentro e voti sto ca.. di movimento 5 stelle. Altro che dare voti a partiti da 2%. Bisogna prendersela una responsabilità una volta tanto.
> 
> Berlusconi dovrebbe chiudere queste elezioni con voti 0. Questo è impossibile perchè ci sono gli anziani e chi ha un tornaconto personale. Ma a parte loro, nessun altro, ovvero chiunque sia under 60, dovrebbe anche solo pensare di mettere la x su forza italia. Eppure ci sono under 30 che lo faranno, regalandomi una bella dose di sconforto. Sono i dannati tifosi da politica, che non "switchano" dal calcio alla politica e non si accende in loro l'idea che non sta scritto da nessuna parte che si debba diventare tifosi di un partito o di una persona. Io voterò il movimento 5 stelle. Se domani dovesse nascere un partito ancora più valido voterò per quello. E dopodomani per un altro ancora.



non posso votare un partito che vuole portare l'economia del venezuela in italia.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Forte e chiaro!


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Forte e chiaro!



Mi piace come etichetta il nostro ex presidente..


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi piace come etichetta il nostro ex presidente..


E' molto meglio di molti spot fatti dai grandi partiti. Di sicuro migliore di quello del PD, senza dubbio alcuno.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta per iniziare la settimana che porterà alle elezioni governative e regionali di domenica 4 marzo 2018. Gli italiani saranno chiamati al voto per scegliere il nuovo governo. Il sistema elettorale è il Rosatellum bis. Andrà al governo la coalizione che riuscirà a raggiungere almeno il 40% delle preferenze.
> 
> QUI l'ultimo sondaggio pubblicato -) http://www.milanworld.net/sondaggi-elezioni-2018-pd-picco-nessuna-maggioranza-possibile-vt58736.html
> 
> ...



*Continuiamo qui.

Topic unico sulle elezioni, fino a domani sera.*


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Continuiamo qui.
> 
> Topic unico sulle elezioni, fino a domani sera.*



.


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Marzo 2018)

Per fare chiarezza su quanto detto da Berlusconi sul candidato premier ieri sera, lui ha ribadito che se la Lega prenderà più voti di Forza Italia, il premier sarà Salvini. Se invece sarà Forza Italia ad avere più voti, il premier sarà Tajani.
Ha poi aggiunto che, a suo avviso, il carisma internazionale di Tajani è talmente evidente che perfino Salvini potrebbe essere d'accordo ad indicarlo come premier, ma solo se fosse d'accordo. Qualora invece il premier volesse farlo Salvini, Berlusconi non si opporrebbe.

L'ho scritto qui perchè l'altra discussione è chiusa.


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Marzo 2018)

Le elezioni si decideranno in base a questo strumento...
opzione A, ci si prende una responsabilità, una vera, e si dà la possibilità all'unico partito che ha mostrato aspetti positivi e importanti, aspetti inesistenti nella politica italiana prima del 5 stelle. Gente come Di Battista, e che ha agito come Di Battista (basti pensare a certi interventi in parlamento) non si era mai vista. Questi sono segnali di speranza, gli unici in Italia.

Opzione B, tutto il resto: seguaci berlusconiani fino alla sua (o alla loro) morte (ecco questa sì che è una setta, la setta dei berlusconiani inguaribili), gente che contribuirà ad alzare il 2.1% di partito X al 2.2%, gente che pensa che Salvini sia a sè, quando è solare che è nella cricca berlusconiana, la Meloni uguale, Renzi-Boschi-Napolitano altro ribrezzo difficile da commentare. Pure Grasso ha deluso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2018)

Buon voto a tutti gente


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Marzo 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Per fare chiarezza su quanto detto da Berlusconi sul candidato premier ieri sera, lui ha ribadito che se la Lega prenderà più voti di Forza Italia, il premier sarà Salvini. Se invece sarà Forza Italia ad avere più voti, il premier sarà Tajani.
> Ha poi aggiunto che, a suo avviso, il carisma internazionale di Tajaini è talmente evidente che perfino Salvini potrebbe essere d'accordo ad indicarlo come premier, ma solo se fosse d'accordo. Qualora invece il premier volesse farlo Salvini, Berlusconi non si opporrebbe.
> 
> L'ho scritto qui perchè l'altra discussione è chiusa.


Premettendo che per quanto mi riguarda non fa differenza uno o l'altro...tu premetti invece che qualcosa uscito dalla bocca di Berlusconi sia VERITA'. Io non capisco.


----------



## rot-schwarz (3 Marzo 2018)

io ho votato gia' una settimana fa sezione estero, dal 1990 che posso votare, ho votato sempre cdx prima del 94, il PLI. Non ho speranze che cambia qualcosa, ho votato da tradizione e per me il male minore..ma per dire la verita' non mi convince nessuno. Il sistema elettorale non va bene per L'iltalia troppi partiti, il seistema americano o quello francese sarebbe quello piu' stabile per l'Italia
Le elezioni non li vincera' nessuno, il sud votera' 5 stelle, il nord Lega FI e il centro il solito rossorosa
L'Italia spoaccata in tre, questa e' la nostra storia e si rispecchiera' nel risultato.
Siamo una nazione ma non un popolo


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Buon voto a tutti gente


Ti rispondo qui perchè l'alto thread è chiuso. "Filosoficamente" scrivi : "l'onestà paga sempre".
Io sono un filo più pessimista e ti dico questo...secondo te le lobby si arrenderebbero così facilmente? Io non credo. Forse solo un elezione del 5 stelle senza precedenti nella storia potrebbe schiacciare il marciume politico italiota. Ma così non sarà, ragionaci un attimo, se anche il 5 stelle arrivasse al 35% (grandissimo gigantesco risultato)...il 65% degli italiani sarebbero comunque sostenitori, diretti o indiretti, delle lobby e della mala-politica.


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Marzo 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Premettendo che per quanto mi riguarda non fa differenza uno o l'altro...tu premetti invece che qualcosa uscito dalla bocca di Berlusconi sia VERITA'. Io non capisco.



Non si tratta di verità o meno, si tratta diun patto che hanno fatto:se la Lega prenderà più voti di Forza Italia, il premier sarà Salvini. Se invece sarà Forza Italia ad avere più voti, il premier sarà Tajani.

Lasciando stare Berlusconi, tu pensi che Salvini, se prende più voti di Forza Italia, rinuncerebbe a fare il premier per fare contento Berlusconi?


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2018)




----------



## rot-schwarz (3 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


>



haha questa e' divertente

e quelli in nero sono ANTIFA?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Marzo 2018)

Io spero di non rimanere deluso.. 
certamente Italia non si può permettere altri 5 anni di pro Bruxelles


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Marzo 2018)

Sarà interessante vedere chi arriva secondo tra Csx e M5S, la sfida è aperta.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Marzo 2018)

Si possono mettere crocette un pò dappertutto 

E scrivere a matita il nome e cognome... se uno sbaglia una lettera è nulla?


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Si possono mettere crocette un pò dappertutto
> 
> E scrivere a matita il nome e cognome... se uno sbaglia una lettera è nulla?



*Non si deve scrivere nessun nome o cognome: si barra solamente il simbolo, o in alternativa il nome del candidato che troverete già scritto sulla scheda.*


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Si possono mettere crocette un pò dappertutto
> 
> E scrivere a matita il nome e cognome... se uno sbaglia una lettera è nulla?



C'è pure il video, in prima pagina, su come votare.

Perchè non leggete?


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Marzo 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di verità o meno, si tratta diun patto che hanno fatto:se la Lega prenderà più voti di Forza Italia, il premier sarà Salvini. Se invece sarà Forza Italia ad avere più voti, il premier sarà Tajani.
> 
> Lasciando stare Berlusconi, tu pensi che Salvini, se prende più voti di Forza Italia, rinuncerebbe a fare il premier per fare contento Berlusconi?


Con berlusconi le parole perdono di valore, non credo basti pronunciare "patto" per ispirarmi fiducia. Ma questa è una mia opinione.
Giusto parlare del concreto. "SE la lega prenderà più voti di Forza Italia". Appunto, SE. Secondo i sondaggi e le opinioni degli stessi berlusconiani e elettori Lega, Forza Italia quasi sempre è avanti di qualche punto percentuale sulla Lega. Altri li danno alla pari. Questo significa che chi vota Salvini sperando in Salvini, al 50-70% vota l'avatar di Berlusconi. Il che è tutto dire considerando che un utente scriveva "gli elettori di Salvini odiano Berlusconi".
Senza poi contare che appunto Berlusconi ha detto che "conoscendo Salvini, credo che lui rinuncerebbe alla carica di presidente del Consiglio (nel caso in cui la Lega prenda più voti, NDR), o ci farebbe un bel pensiero, per lasciarla a Tajani". Ancora una volta, una gran notizia per gli elettori Lega che odiano Berlusconi.
Ma ragazzi! Berlusconi ha a cuore solo UNA PERSONA: sè stesso. Tutto quello che fa è orientato a soddisfare quella persona.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Marzo 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Non si deve scrivere nessun nome o cognome: si barra solamente il simbolo, o in alternativa il nome del candidato che troverete già scritto sulla scheda.*






Admin ha scritto:


> C'è pure il video, in prima pagina, su come votare.
> 
> Perchè non leggete?



Per le politiche (parlamentari).

Ma per le regionali la preferenza può essere espressa scrivendo per esteso il nome e cognome, a matita.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Marzo 2018)

Si vota per le regionali assieme alle politiche, in Lombardia, Lazio, Molise, Basilicata, Trentino-Alto-Adige, Valle d'Aosta, Friuli V.G.


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Si vota per le regionali assieme alle politiche, in Lombardia, Lazio, Molise, Basilicata, Trentino-Alto-Adige, Valle d'Aosta, Friuli V.G.



per le regionali si


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Marzo 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Con berlusconi le parole perdono di valore, non credo basti pronunciare "patto" per ispirarmi fiducia. Ma questa è una mia opinione.
> Giusto parlare del concreto. "SE la lega prenderà più voti di Forza Italia". Appunto, SE. Secondo i sondaggi e le opinioni degli stessi berlusconiani e elettori Lega, Forza Italia quasi sempre è avanti di qualche punto percentuale sulla Lega. Altri li danno alla pari. Questo significa che chi vota Salvini sperando in Salvini, al 50-70% vota l'avatar di Berlusconi. Il che è tutto dire considerando che un utente scriveva "gli elettori di Salvini odiano Berlusconi".
> Senza poi contare che appunto Berlusconi ha detto che "conoscendo Salvini, credo che lui rinuncerebbe alla carica di presidente del Consiglio (nel caso in cui la Lega prenda più voti, NDR), o ci farebbe un bel pensiero, per lasciarla a Tajani". Ancora una volta, una gran notizia per gli elettori Lega che odiano Berlusconi.
> Ma ragazzi! Berlusconi ha a cuore solo UNA PERSONA: sè stesso. Tutto quello che fa è orientato a soddisfare quella persona.



Salvini non rinuncerà mai alla carica di premier per far contento Berlusconi. 
"Ci farebbe un bel pensiero, per lasciarla a Tajani" è un suo auspicio, considerato che comunque è il suo candidato premier preferito, ma ci dovrebbe essere comunque l'assenso di Salvini.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Si vota per le regionali assieme alle politiche, in Lombardia, Lazio, Molise, Basilicata, Trentino-Alto-Adige, Valle d'Aosta, Friuli V.G.



*Per le regionali si vota solo in Lombardia e nel Lazio*


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2018)

Nel Lazio ci toccherà ancora Montalbano.

Poveri noi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo qui perchè l'alto thread è chiuso. "Filosoficamente" scrivi : "l'onestà paga sempre".
> Io sono un filo più pessimista e ti dico questo...secondo te le lobby si arrenderebbero così facilmente? Io non credo. Forse solo un elezione del 5 stelle senza precedenti nella storia potrebbe schiacciare il marciume politico italiota. Ma così non sarà, ragionaci un attimo, se anche il 5 stelle arrivasse al 35% (grandissimo gigantesco risultato)...il 65% degli italiani sarebbero comunque sostenitori, diretti o indiretti, delle lobby e della mala-politica.



Purtroppo non ne usciremo finché un intera generazione di persone con più di 50anni voterà sempre gli stessi, non è un problema loro è che sono abituati ad informarsi tramite le TV e i giornali che da sempre tirano acqua al loro mulino ( infatti non è un caso che il M5S dai 18 al 49anni sia tipo al 50% dei voti ). 

Ma ci stiamo arrivando, mio padre Berlusoniano convinto , super tifoso del Milan mi ha detto " Lorenzo voto i 5stelle , sono stufo . Li voto solo perché ogni TG e giornale parla male di loro e qualcosa sotto ci deve essere ". 

Ripeto il concetto che ho scritto di la e dissi 10 anni fa su questo forum, il virus 5 stelle è stato iniettato nella politica oramai è solo una quesitone di tempo prima che tutta la vecchia ideologia di politica venga spazzata via. 

E' un naturale evento che prima o poi DEVE succedere perché se andiamo avanti di questo passo siamo destinati al fallimento, io lo ripeto:

Tra 40 anni parleranno del M5S sui libri di politica per essere stata la miccia che ha generato il CAOS nella vecchia politica e disintegrato un sistema partitico che si stava inghiottendo il paese. 

Si , sono un sognatore e sono un autore della SIAE hahahaha .


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel Lazio ci toccherà ancora Montalbano.
> 
> Poveri noi.



Forza Parisi


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Per le regionali si vota solo in Lombardia e nel Lazio*



Non avevo letto bene un sito, le altre regioni che ho scritto votano nel 2018 ma non il 4 Marzo, pardon.


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non ne usciremo finché un intera generazione di persone con più di 50anni voterà sempre gli stessi, non è un problema loro è che sono abituati ad informarsi tramite le TV e i giornali che da sempre tirano acqua al loro mulino ( infatti non è un caso che il M5S dai 18 al 49anni sia tipo al 50% dei voti ).
> 
> Ma ci stiamo arrivando, mio padre Berlusoniano convinto , super tifoso del Milan mi ha detto " Lorenzo voto i 5stelle , sono stufo . Li voto solo perché ogni TG e giornale parla male di loro e qualcosa sotto ci deve essere ".
> 
> ...



Se è per questo i miei genitori a sto giro votano Cdx (FI e FDI), non sono mai stati di destra, ma non si fidano neanche un pò dei 5 stelle. Quindi è tutto relativo.
P.S.: Non sono anziani.


----------



## 1972 (3 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non ne usciremo finché un intera generazione di persone con più di 50anni voterà sempre gli stessi, non è un problema loro è che sono abituati ad informarsi tramite le TV e i giornali che da sempre tirano acqua al loro mulino ( infatti non è un caso che il M5S dai 18 al 49anni sia tipo al 50% dei voti ).
> 
> Ma ci stiamo arrivando, mio padre Berlusoniano convinto , super tifoso del Milan mi ha detto " Lorenzo voto i 5stelle , sono stufo . Li voto solo perché ogni TG e giornale parla male di loro e qualcosa sotto ci deve essere ".
> 
> ...



grazie dei complimenti ragazzo, faccio parte della generazione di persone con piu' di 50 anni. se puo' darti sollievo io non andro' a votare.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> grazie dei complimenti ragazzo, faccio parte della generazione di persone con piu' di 50 anni. se puo' darti sollievo io non andro' a votare.....



Male , devi andare è un tuo dovere


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Marzo 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Salvini non rinuncerà mai alla carica di premier per far contento Berlusconi.
> "Ci farebbe un bel pensiero, per lasciarla a Tajani" è un suo auspicio, considerato che comunque è il suo candidato premier preferito, ma ci dovrebbe essere comunque l'assenso di Salvini.


Ok, diamo per buona l'ipotesi che Berlusconi assencoderà il volere di Salvini. Resta il fatto che per la Lega sarà un ballottaggio serratissimo con Forza Italia, anzi secondo la maggior parte dei sondaggi è sotto. Basandoci su quanto detto da un utente ("gli elettori della lega odiano berlusconi") non suona incredibilmente grottesco che l'elettorato della Lega al 50-70% votando Salvini...finirà per votare Berlusconi? E' come se un elettore 5 stelle rischiasse al 50% di favorire Berlusconi o Renzi, sarebbe illogico.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non ne usciremo finché un intera generazione di persone con più di 50anni voterà sempre gli stessi, non è un problema loro è che sono abituati ad informarsi tramite le TV e i giornali che da sempre tirano acqua al loro mulino ( infatti non è un caso che il M5S dai 18 al 49anni sia tipo al 50% dei voti ).
> 
> Ma ci stiamo arrivando, mio padre Berlusoniano convinto , super tifoso del Milan mi ha detto " Lorenzo voto i 5stelle , sono stufo . Li voto solo perché ogni TG e giornale parla male di loro e qualcosa sotto ci deve essere ".
> 
> ...


Che ti posso dire? Sogno di avere torto marcio  Bravo Lorenzo, e bravo padre di Lorenzo!



Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Se è per questo i miei genitori a sto giro votano Cdx (FI e FDI), non sono mai stati di destra, ma non si fidano neanche un pò dei 5 stelle. Quindi è tutto relativo.
> P.S.: Non sono anziani.


Beh certo. Più che di relativo parlerei semplicemente di statistica. Ovviamente non tutti gli elettori di Berlusconi sono over 50, ma statisticamente il dato è quello. Chi è più giovane è meno calamitato dalla figura berlusconiana, e ci metterei anche che più si è giovani, più è lontana la visione incultata sempre dall'alto del leader supremo carismatico alla mussolini, sempre con le dovute eccezioni. In una prima fase la nuova e nuovissima generazione vota il 5 stelle. Ora i sostenitori 5 Stelle sono spalmati in tutte le fasce d'età, ma il dato sugli anziani resta.

Questo è un grafico del 2013:






Fino ai 54 anni, il consenso ai 5 stelle è netto, per certe fasce addirittura dominante.
Superati i 54 anni, c'è un crollo verticale.

Picco del PD : 65-74 anni
Picco di Forza Italia : 75+


Il consenso medio riguardo il centrodestra:





Picco di Forza Italia: +65 anni.

Forza Italia vince in tutte le fasce d'età, tranne 18-24. Stando a questo dato, la vittoria di Berlusconi su Salvini non sarà larga, ma comunque certa.


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Marzo 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ok, diamo per buona l'ipotesi che Berlusconi assencoderà il volere di Salvini. Resta il fatto che per la Lega sarà un ballottaggio serratissimo con Forza Italia, anzi secondo la maggior parte dei sondaggi è sotto. Basandoci su quanto detto da un utente ("gli elettori della lega odiano berlusconi") non suona incredibilmente grottesco che l'elettorato della Lega al 50-70% votando Salvini...finirà per votare Berlusconi? E' come se un elettore 5 stelle rischiasse al 50% di favorire Berlusconi o Renzi, sarebbe illogico.
> 
> 
> Che ti posso dire? Sogno di avere torto marcio  Bravo Lorenzo, e bravo padre di Lorenzo!
> ...



Caro mio, di certo non puoi dare proprio nulla, le ultime tornate elettorali ce lo hanno insegnato.


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Marzo 2018)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Caro mio, di certo non puoi dare proprio nulla, le ultime tornate elettorali ce lo hanno insegnato.


E' vero superpippo, ma quello che diciamo e pensiamo lo facciamo basandoci sul passato, e ad oggi questi sono i dati. Poi se mi parli di fattore sorpresa ti dico che sono il primo a sperarci. 
Che sia un'idea o un'altra, ancora una volta siamo dei disgraziati aggrappati all'amica di sempre, la speranza.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2018)

Orami manca davvero poco. A questo punto, a prescindere che votitate Movimento 5 Stelle,Forza Italia,Pd,Lega o chiunque non mi resta altro che augurare un buon voto a tutti. Viva le elezioni,Viva la Democrazia!


----------



## sbrodola (3 Marzo 2018)

.
[MENTION=331]sbrodola[/MENTION] al prossimo link esterno verrai bannato


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2018)

Importante: l'altro giorno ho letto (non ricordo dove) che la legge elettorale nello spoglio tende a sovrastimare inizialmente le singole liste (m5s e Leu)


----------



## Milanforever63 (3 Marzo 2018)

Voto Salvini .. che la Lega superi Forza Italia è un sogno ... ma va rafforzato il più possibile ... se poi come prevedo FI farà inciuci con PD e altri in nome della "governabilità" .. beh allora opposizione. Visto hce risiedo nel Lazio voterò per il sindaco di Amatrice ... altro che quel pesce lesso di Parisi imposto a catso dal Belusca..


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## smallball (3 Marzo 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> grazie dei complimenti ragazzo, faccio parte della generazione di persone con piu' di 50 anni. se puo' darti sollievo io non andro' a votare.....



come faranno tantissimi italiani


----------



## vota DC (3 Marzo 2018)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> .
> [MENTION=331]sbrodola[/MENTION] al prossimo link esterno verrai bannato



A me viene centro perfetto, è una posizione decisamente poco coperta, sono praticamente equdistante da m5s, pd, ap e fi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Marzo 2018)

Le maratone TV notturne comunque saranno inutili, ci vorranno tantissime ore per capire gli eletti nei collegi plurinominali

Senza contare che storicamente i primi dati reali arrivano dalle regioni rosse  gli exit poll mai come quest'anno non varranno niente, numeri sparati a caso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2018)

Mattina di ghiaccio domani al nord, primavera al sud... sono piccole cose che possono influire per l'affluenza e qualche percentuale.

In Emilia da me fanno eccezione, per votare PD piuttosto vanno a votare con la slitta trainata dai cani


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Marzo 2018)

Votate Casapound o partito comunista ragazzi. Fatelo per il bene dei vostri figli,dei vostri cari.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Le maratone TV notturne comunque saranno inutili, ci vorranno tantissime ore per capire gli eletti nei collegi plurinominali
> 
> Senza contare che storicamente i primi dati reali arrivano dalle regioni rosse  gli exit poll mai come quest'anno non varranno niente, numeri sparati a caso



Infatti le maratone non sono solo di notte:


----------



## sbrodola (3 Marzo 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> A me viene centro perfetto, è una posizione decisamente poco coperta, sono praticamente equdistante da m5s, pd, ap e fi.



che per veota DC centro perfetto calza abbastanza 

A me viene nel riquadro in alto a dx, anch'io lontano da un singolo partito, sono + a dx (nel grafico) di più Europa e più in alto di Noi con l'Italia. Comunque nel mio caso ci ha preso, infatti non credo di votare non sentendomi rappresentato da nessuno e non volendo votare ancora una volta per il meno peggio.

Mi hanno tolto il link, quindi gli altri utenti non capiranno di cosa parliamo....vabbè era interessante.


----------



## gabri (3 Marzo 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Votate Casapound o partito comunista ragazzi. Fatelo per il bene dei vostri figli,dei vostri cari.



Partito comunista nel 2018? Veramente?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Marzo 2018)

Novità: ci sarà un adesivo con un codice sulla scheda elettorale che verrà staccato alla consegna, e poi controlleranno che il codice combaci con quello della scheda, per evitare i brogli.

In alcuni paesi del sud ti consegnano una scheda già segnata prima che entri nel seggio, poi nel seggio ti danno la tua scheda bianca, che non devi segnare; consegnerai quella pre segnata e quella bianca la dai all'uomo che ti ha dato quella già segnata; poi lui metterà il segno su quella bianca che gli hai dato, e la consegnerà al votante seguente. E così via...
E nessuno che denuncia, poi dicono che la mafia è in tutto il mondo.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Marzo 2018)

Vince Silvio, ricordatevi quanti dicono che non lo votano per vergogna..


----------



## Sotiris (4 Marzo 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Votate Casapound o partito comunista ragazzi. Fatelo per il bene dei vostri figli,dei vostri cari.



esattamente, una delle due, correggo solo PCI in Potere al Popolo onde chiarire meglio la coalizione/lista di cui fa parte, per quanto possa sembrare un consiglio contraddittorio, in realtà non lo è.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

Cdx 32%
M5S 27%
Csx 25% 

Finisce così vedrete


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cdx 32%
> M5S 27%
> Csx 25%
> 
> Finisce così vedrete



Totale 84%. Grasso fa 13%?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Totale 84%. Grasso fa 13%?



Va beh era per dire , sei già andato ?


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cdx 32%
> M5S 27%
> Csx 25%
> 
> Finisce così vedrete



Berlusconi 38% NO MAGGIORANZA 
Di Maio 27% 
Renzi 24% 
Grasso 7% 
Casa pound 2% 
Altri 2% 

Liste cdx (Fi 20% Lega 12% Fdi 4% UDC 2%) 
Liste csx (PD 19% Bonino 3% Insieme 1% Lorenzin 1%)


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Vince Silvio, ricordatevi quanti dicono che non lo votano per vergogna..



Sì è proprio così. Si vergognano a dire che lo votano e poi bagnano la scheda elettorale.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh era per dire , sei già andato ?



Si. Votato Forza Italia. Buona affluenza ma il boom si farà dopo le Messe, il mio è un paese molto Cattolico. Io ho votato e vado alle 11:30 a Messa


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì è proprio così. Si vergognano a dire che lo votano e poi bagnano la scheda elettorale.



Che poi che ci troveranno dopo 30 anni di promesse non mantenute è un mistero.
Fortuna vuole che almeno va per i 90 e mal che vada ce lo troviamo fino a 120


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh era per dire , sei già andato ?



Cmq nessuna intenzione di difendere i 5 stelle e tu lo sai,ma la campagna mediatica dei tg contro loro è vergognosa


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si. Votato Forza Italia. Buona affluenza ma il boom si farà dopo le Messe, il mio è un paese molto Cattolico. Io ho votato e vado alle 11:30 a Messa



Anche io vado prima di pranzo, si anche qui da me dopo la messa andranno tutti a votare. Infatti mi conviene andare prima che arrivi la massa di gente . 

Comunque indipendentemente da tutto vedremo, sono proprio curioso di vedere se poi farà veramente sta Flat Tax ( che io con 2 societa accetterei volentieri sia chiaro ) . O sono ignoranti tutti gli economisti del mondo che gli dicono che sia inrealizzabile o farà comparire i soldi dal nulla .


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Cmq nessuna intenzione di difendere i 5 stelle e tu lo sai,ma la campagna mediatica dei tg contro loro è vergognosa


Sisi oscena, degna della miglior campagna elettorale del Fuhrer. Ma infatti ieri ti dicevo questo, la gente ha deciso di votarli proprio in contrapposizione a questo martellamento continuo .


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2018)

In questo giorno di elezioni volevo ricordare che qualche persona (il qualche è simbolico,molto più) è MORTA per conquistare il diritto di voto. Se non andate a votare lo avete sulla coscienza. Votate chiunque,o anche scheda bianca/nulla ma andate a votare.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Marzo 2018)

A breve mi recherò al seggio, gonfio d'orgoglio per l'esercizio del sacro dovere di voto!


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A breve mi recherò al seggio, gonfio d'orgoglio per l'esercizio del sacro dovere di voto!



Bravo


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Marzo 2018)

a breve voto contro il comunismo a 5 stelle


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> a breve voto contro il comunismo a 5 stelle



Bravo! Vota Forza Italia. Ma ricorda che si vota per qualcuno, non contro qualcuno


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Bravo! Vota Forza Italia. Ma ricorda che si vota per qualcuno, non contro qualcuno



io voto contro il comunismo, poi può esserci chiunque


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Marzo 2018)

M5S che punta forte su sto reddito di cittadinanza, ma i soldi da chi li prendono? Da chi per anni ha lavorato, risparmiato, ed è riuscito a comprarsi una o due case/auto? Qualcuno mi illumini perché non capisco sinceramente come, con l'attuale situazione economica, possano fare una manovra del genere, se non extra tassando chi sta nel mezzo, già massacrato dal governo Renzie, per dare a chi già non paga tasse, non paga la sanità e già ha un reddito di disoccupazione

Il loro cavallo di battaglia è la rimozione degli enti inutili (quindi... dare il reddito di cittadinanza agli inutili lavoratori degli enti inutili?) , il taglio delle pensioni d'oro e degli stipendi dei parlamentari. Ma mi sembra inverosimile che sia abbastanza per garantire ciò che promettono, si parla di pochi miliardi di euro a confronto di decine se non centinaia.

Il centro-destra neanche lo considero, promesse al limite della fantascienza che, se anche lontanamente mantenute, ci porterebbero al medioevo in meno di 3 anni

Il PD sembra la scelta "più sicura", perché già sai che sto piatto sa di *****, ti ci sei abituato, buona la *****

Sinceramente vorrei solo fuggire quanto prima possibile e guardare sto paese del menga affondare


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2018)

Votato, c'era un pò più di gente rispetto alle ultime volte. Dico solo che sono stato coerente con le mie intenzioni espresse qui dentro negli ultimi giorni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

Ho fatto 20 minuti di fila :O


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Marzo 2018)

C'era il mondo in fila, affluenza veramente altissima

Come già detto, ho dato il voto a Salvini


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Marzo 2018)

Anche io segnalo grande affluenza al seggio.
Quanto sarebbe bello arrivare almeno al 75%... Il sogno è 80.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Anche io segnalo grande affluenza al seggio.
> Quanto sarebbe bello arrivare almeno al 75%... Il sogno è 80.



Non lo so , questa cosa mi fa paura perché in fila con me c’erano solo vecchi


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Marzo 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Anche io segnalo grande affluenza al seggio.
> Quanto sarebbe bello arrivare almeno al 75%... Il sogno è 80.



qui in prov di napoli c'era il deserto stamattina, al sud come sempre astensionismo alto


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Marzo 2018)

Alta affluenza anche qui a Bergamo però orario post-messa. Prevalenza di anziani ma presenti tutte le fasce di età. Fatto il mio dovere di populista che vota contro la sinistra fuxia e contro i mercati.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Marzo 2018)

Io vado oggi pomeriggio 
intanto sento cosa dicono nei TG


----------



## vota DC (4 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Berlusconi 38% NO MAGGIORANZA
> Di Maio 27%
> Renzi 24%
> Grasso 7%
> ...



Ma alla fine come farà la Bonino a raggiungere il 3%? Tabacci di suo ha lo 0,5%, la Rosa nel Pugno al massimo della sua forza era sotto il 3%. Pannella che era un ottimo oratore è morto e la Bonino ha usato la sovraesposizione mediatica per dichiarazioni suicide tipo reintroduzione IMU prima casa e innalzamento IVA ma persino ha detto che va abolito il latino così persino gli ex liceali ora studenti bocconiani non la vogliono più. Piuttosto l'UDC mi sembra sottostimato: prese l'1,8% dopo avere ordinato di votare Monti, ora con Monti fuori dei giochi potrebbe girare tra 3 e 5%.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Marzo 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Alta affluenza anche qui a Bergamo però orario post-messa. Prevalenza di anziani ma presenti tutte le fasce di età. Fatto il mio dovere di populista che vota contro la sinistra fuxia e contro i mercati.



Sinistra fuxia mi fa capire che hai votato Rizzo, grande


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Marzo 2018)

gabri ha scritto:


> Partito comunista nel 2018? Veramente?


Infatti è impressionante come dopo mesi di attente riflessioni quale pensiero partorisce la mente? Votare partito comunista. 
Questa è gente che rema contro. 


Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> M5S che punta forte su sto reddito di cittadinanza, ma i soldi da chi li prendono? Da chi per anni ha lavorato, risparmiato, ed è riuscito a comprarsi una o due case/auto? Qualcuno mi illumini perché non capisco sinceramente come, con l'attuale situazione economica, possano fare una manovra del genere, se non extra tassando chi sta nel mezzo, già massacrato dal governo Renzie, per dare a chi già non paga tasse, non paga la sanità e già ha un reddito di disoccupazione
> 
> Il loro cavallo di battaglia è la rimozione degli enti inutili (quindi... dare il reddito di cittadinanza agli inutili lavoratori degli enti inutili?) , il taglio delle pensioni d'oro e degli stipendi dei parlamentari. Ma mi sembra inverosimile che sia abbastanza per garantire ciò che promettono, si parla di pochi miliardi di euro a confronto di decine se non centinaia.
> 
> ...


Scusa ma ci pensi la mattina delle elezioni a scoprire da dove prenderanno i soldi i 5 stelle? Di Maio ha detto che gli stessi commissari alla spending review parlano di un ritorno di 30 miliardi di euro. A questo si aggiungono vari tagli (dimezzamento degli stipendi e abolizione dei vitalizi). Ma secondo voi un partito che si è già privato di denaro che spettava a loro stessi, si farà problemi a toglierlo dalle tasche dei mafiosi degli altri partiti? Taglierebbero tutto il tagliabile! Con re-indirizzamento a cittadini e ricerca in primis. Dopo mesi di campagna elettorale ancora non ci siete arrivati!


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Marzo 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Infatti è impressionante come dopo mesi di attente riflessioni quale pensiero partorisce la mente? Votare partito comunista.
> Questa è gente che rema contro.
> 
> Scusa ma ci pensi la mattina delle elezioni a scoprire da dove prenderanno i soldi i 5 stelle? Di Maio ha detto che gli stessi commissari alla spending review parlano di un ritorno di 30 miliardi di euro. A questo si aggiungono vari tagli (dimezzamento degli stipendi e abolizione dei vitalizi). Ma secondo voi un partito che si è già privato di denaro che spettava a loro stessi, si farà problemi a toglierlo dalle tasche dei mafiosi degli altri partiti? Taglierebbero tutto il tagliabile! Con re-indirizzamento a cittadini e ricerca in primis. Dopo mesi di campagna elettorale ancora non ci siete arrivati!



la famosa spending review, ne parlano da anni, ora arrivano quattro ex fancaxxxxisti dei centri sociali e ci riescono


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Marzo 2018)

Secondo me stanno sottovalutando troppo il PD, io mi aspetto sorprese.


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> la famosa spending review, ne parlano da anni, ora arrivano quattro ex fancaxxxxisti dei centri sociali e ci riescono


 Esatto ne parlano da anni e nessuno fa niente perché ognuno dei signori là dentro è lì per fare soldi e NESSUN ALTRO MOTIVO. Difficile combinare qualcosa in quelle condizioni. Te lo ripeto, chi taglia lo stipendio a se stesso, stai certo che lo taglia agli esimi colleghi. Altro che patti con le lobby e sfilate in auto blu della principessa Boschi


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Marzo 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Esatto ne parlano da anni e nessuno fa niente perché ognuno dei signori là dentro è lì per fare soldi e NESSUN ALTRO MOTIVO. Difficile combinare qualcosa in quelle condizioni. Te lo ripeto, chi taglia lo stipendio a se stesso, stai certo che lo taglia agli esimi colleghi. Altro che patti con le lobby e sfilate in auto blu della principessa Boschi



tagliare lo stipendio è un'idiozia comunista, i soldi vanno commisurati al merito, se un politico fa bene merita pure 20.000 euro al mese.


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Marzo 2018)

Se non gli avessero escluso la lista, lo avrei fatto volentieri. Purtroppo in Lombardia non è stato ammesso. Ho comunque votato per la sovranità nazionale. Orgogliosamente rossobruno.
Sono curioso di vedere come finisce stanotte. 
Atletico Madrid- Barcellona su Scai e poi Mentana.


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Marzo 2018)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Secondo me stanno sottovalutando troppo il PD, io mi aspetto sorprese.


 Questo paese è pieno di sorprese, tutte in negativo. Ottimo voto quello al PD, Maria Elena ringrazia.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2018)

*Affluenza praticamente definitiva alle 12:00 al 19,38%.
In crescita rispetto la 2013 (14%) ma allora si votò in 2 giorni *


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> tagliare lo stipendio è un'idiozia comunista, i soldi vanno commisurati al merito, se un politico fa bene merita pure 20.000 euro al mese.


 Renditi conto che ti rispondi da solo. Quanta della gente là dentro merita ventimila euro ogni 30 giorni? Te lo dico io: nessuno. Non lo meritano i 5 stelle, pensa gli altri... Ti ricordi quando si è parlato dell ASSENTEISMO di massa? Gente che andava a fare un paio d ore di presenza tipo scuola e poi pacchia. Ogni singolo euro dato a razzi è uno sgarbo alla vita. E tu vuoi mettere 20mila a delinquenti in giacca e cravatta? 
C'è qualcosa che non va. Questo è sempre il primo passo per risolvere un problema, ammettere che qualcosa non funziona


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Marzo 2018)

leggendo i dati dell'affluenza, regioni rosse piu alte d'italia e astensione media al sud, i 5 stalle secondo me iniziano a sudare freddo, se non si alza al sud, altro che 30


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Marzo 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Se non gli avessero escluso la lista, lo avrei fatto volentieri. Purtroppo in Lombardia non è stato ammesso. Ho comunque votato per la sovranità nazionale. Orgogliosamente rossobruno.
> Sono curioso di vedere come finisce stanotte.
> Atletico Madrid- Barcellona su Scai e poi Mentana.



Grandissimo.


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Marzo 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Renditi conto che ti rispondi da solo. Quanta della gente là dentro merita ventimila euro ogni 30 giorni? Te lo dico io: nessuno. Non lo meritano i 5 stelle, pensa gli altri... Ti ricordi quando si è parlato dell ASSENTEISMO di massa? Gente che andava a fare un paio d ore di presenza tipo scuola e poi pacchia. Ogni singolo euro dato a razzi è uno sgarbo alla vita. E tu vuoi mettere 20mila a delinquenti in giacca e cravatta?
> C'è qualcosa che non va. Questo è sempre il primo passo per risolvere un problema, ammettere che qualcosa non funziona



non li merita nessuno, ma di certo non voglio che sto paese sia governato da falliti e incompetenti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non lo so , questa cosa mi fa paura perché in fila con me c’erano solo vecchi



Il berlusca darà dentiere gratis e mille euro di pensione a tutti, puoi biasimarli?


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> non li merita nessuno, ma di certo non voglio che sto paese sia governato da falliti e incompetenti


 Vabe questo è un tema (e la tua opinione naturalmente)


----------



## Smarx10 (4 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> non li merita nessuno, ma di certo non voglio che sto paese sia governato da falliti e incompetenti


 che poi le personalità della squadra di ministri dei 5 stelle sembrano tutto tranne che falliti e incompetenti. Daresti del fallito e incompetente al generale costa come possibile ministro dell ambiente? Sento aria di malafede, e l aria è pesantissima


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Marzo 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> che poi le personalità della squadra di ministri dei 5 stelle sembrano tutto tranne che falliti e incompetenti. Daresti del fallito e incompetente al generale costa come possibile ministro dell ambiente? Sento aria di malafede, e l aria è pesantissima



mi è bastato leggere il programma intero e i ministri del governo fake a 5 stelle, vengono da università telematiche e sparlano di soldi pubblici nell'economia che significano solo una cosa, tassa e spendi, roba da far impallidire grasso e bersanov


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2018)

Indiscrezione sui dati provvisori delle elezioni lanciata da Youtrend (e visto che è un'indiscrezione, è da prendere con le pinze):






5 stelle al 32%?


----------



## centopercento (4 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Indiscrezione sui dati provvisori delle elezioni lanciata da Youtrend (e visto che è un'indiscrezione, è da prendere con le pinze):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e il malware sarebbe berlusconi?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2018)

centopercento ha scritto:


> il malware sarebbe berlusconi?


Bisogna prendere in considerazione solo la percentuale dove sta l'evidenziatore, le altre non c'entrano niente. In ogni caso, stiamo parlando del nulla, ma ho preferito comunque condividere la cosa con voi.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Indiscrezione sui dati provvisori delle elezioni lanciata da Youtrend (e visto che è un'indiscrezione, è da prendere con le pinze):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stiamo calmi. Gli exit poll sono inaffidabili quando sono completi,figuriamoci a metà giornata e come indiscrezione. Aspettiamo la notte


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

Ve l’ho già detto e se lo dico io... nella migliore delle ipotesi il M5S è al 28% .


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2018)

centopercento ha scritto:


> e il malware sarebbe berlusconi?


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> mi è bastato leggere il programma intero e i ministri del governo fake a 5 stelle, vengono da università telematiche e sparlano di soldi pubblici nell'economia che significano solo una cosa, tassa e spendi, roba da far impallidire grasso e bersanov


L'avrai letto molto male allora. Il movimento 5 stelle è il partito che ha dato maggior attenzione al tema universitario e della ricerca, con obiettivi come la reintroduzione della figura del ricercatore a tempo indeterminato e un sistema per la selezione dei ricercatori. Già queste 2 proposte potrebbero rivitalizzare un settore in ginocchio.
Da notare che l'intero centro-destra, la lega e il p.rco, sono invece quelli che hanno dato meno spazio a questi temi: poche righe formali (un generico "rilancio dell'università" e poi il nulla!). I 5 stelle 11 pagine. Bella prospettiva considerando che coalizzati saranno con ogni probabilità il primo partito.
Meno università, più ignoranza ma ehi ci cacciano la feccia aliena africana. Visto con questa prospettiva siamo davvero un popolo medievale, troglodita, razzista, spaventato, soggiogato da uno scemo appassionato di fi.a


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> L'avrai letto molto male allora. Il movimento 5 stelle è il partito che ha dato maggior attenzione al tema universitario e della ricerca, con obiettivi come la reintroduzione della figura del ricercatore a tempo indeterminato e un sistema per la selezione dei ricercatori. Già queste 2 proposte potrebbero rivitalizzare un settore in ginocchio.
> Da notare che l'intero centro-destra, la lega e il p.rco, sono invece quelli che hanno dato meno spazio a questi temi: poche righe formali (un generico "rilancio dell'università" e poi il nulla!). I 5 stelle 11 pagine. Bella prospettiva considerando che coalizzati saranno con ogni probabilità il primo partito.
> Meno università, più ignoranza ma ehi ci cacciano la feccia aliena africana. Visto con questa prospettiva siamo davvero un popolo medievale, troglodita, razzista, spaventato, soggiogato da uno scemo appassionato di fi.a



Non perdere tempo ascolta me, io ci ho rinunciato 5 anni fa con lui


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non perdere tempo ascolta me, io ci ho rinunciato 5 anni fa con lui


Eh lo capisco. E' gente in malafede, prima di tutto con se stesse, e questo è sconvolgente. Ma tanto passata questa giornata torno alle mie cose. Giusto il tempo di leggere di un nuovo governo accozzaglia. Arrivato a un certo punto le cose vanno come devono andare, evidentemente la gente italiana questo è e questo si merita. Non siamo nè un pelo sotto dove dovremmo essere nè un pelo sopra.


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Marzo 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> L'avrai letto molto male allora. Il movimento 5 stelle è il partito che ha dato maggior attenzione al tema universitario e della ricerca, con obiettivi come la reintroduzione della figura del ricercatore a tempo indeterminato e un sistema per la selezione dei ricercatori. Già queste 2 proposte potrebbero rivitalizzare un settore in ginocchio.
> Da notare che l'intero centro-destra, la lega e il p.rco, sono invece quelli che hanno dato meno spazio a questi temi: poche righe formali (un generico "rilancio dell'università" e poi il nulla!). I 5 stelle 11 pagine. Bella prospettiva considerando che coalizzati saranno con ogni probabilità il primo partito.
> Meno università, più ignoranza ma ehi ci cacciano la feccia aliena africana. Visto con questa prospettiva siamo davvero un popolo medievale, troglodita, razzista, spaventato, soggiogato da uno scemo appassionato di fi.a



continui a non rispondere, cosa significa sta cosa "piu soldi pubblici nell'economia" ?, per l'università serve solo una cosa, chiuderle quasi tutte, poche ma buone, altro che ricercatori del nulla pagati dai contribuenti


----------



## vota DC (4 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> continui a non rispondere, cosa significa sta cosa "piu soldi pubblici nell'economia" ?, per l'università serve solo una cosa, chiuderle quasi tutte, poche ma buone, altro che ricercatori del nulla pagati dai contribuenti


E far comandare la Fedeli? Berlusconi è laureato, i grandi boss della prima Repubblica lo erano, il nuovo ceto dirigente no Di Maio incluso, quindi bisogna intervenire prima che i vecchi colti siano sostituiti da gente come la Fedeli o come Orlando guardasigilli (cioè quasi tutti avvocati e ci mettono questo!)


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> continui a non rispondere, cosa significa sta cosa "piu soldi pubblici nell'economia" ?, per l'università serve solo una cosa, chiuderle quasi tutte, poche ma buone, altro che ricercatori del nulla pagati dai contribuenti


Come faccio a risponderti se dici una castroneria dietro l'altra, tra l'altro sconnesse tra loro solo per continuare ad attaccare? Come ad esempio passare da "20mila euro i politici se li possono anche meritare" a "vabbè ma comunque sono falliti e incompetenti" a "che vuol dire più soldi pubblici nell'economia". Da notare che ti limiti ad attaccare (maldestramente), io quantomeno parlo del partito che ho votato. E' inutile rispondere, perchè passeresti a random a un nuovo argomento, e così via uno dietro l'altro.
"Chiudere quasi tutte le università"?? "Ricercatori del nulla pagati dai contribuenti" ?? 
Fidati dell'opinione spassionata di uno scemo, con questa testa sei fuori strada, fidati. Ti parlerei delle difficoltà in cui si trova l'università italiana, ma visto il tipo di persona, ora capisco meglio. E capisco perchè superlollo ha smesso di scriverti. 
Nel momento in cui scrivi "chiudere quasi tutte le università" e "ricercatori del nulla" la distanza è insanabile. Non ho più niente da dirti, mi spiace.


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cdx 32%
> M5S 27%
> Csx 25%
> 
> Finisce così vedrete



Anche secondo me finirà cosi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me finirà cosi.



Si , tralasciando le percentuali finirà cosi a meno di clamorosi risultati di qualcuno.


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Marzo 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Come faccio a risponderti se dici una castroneria dietro l'altra, tra l'altro sconnesse tra loro solo per continuare ad attaccare? Come ad esempio passare da "20mila euro i politici se li possono anche meritare" a "vabbè ma comunque sono falliti e incompetenti" a "che vuol dire più soldi pubblici nell'economia". Da notare che ti limiti ad attaccare (maldestramente), io quantomeno parlo del partito che ho votato. E' inutile rispondere, perchè passeresti a random a un nuovo argomento, e così via uno dietro l'altro.
> "Chiudere quasi tutte le università"?? "Ricercatori del nulla pagati dai contribuenti" ??
> Fidati dell'opinione spassionata di uno scemo, con questa testa sei fuori strada, fidati. Ti parlerei delle difficoltà in cui si trova l'università italiana, ma visto il tipo di persona, ora capisco meglio. E capisco perchè superlollo ha smesso di scriverti.
> Nel momento in cui scrivi "chiudere quasi tutte le università" e "ricercatori del nulla" la distanza è insanabile. Non ho più niente da dirti, mi spiace.



è la verità, il 90% delle università è totalmente inutile, un posto dove vengono assunti amici degli amici e vanno chiuse, di certo non lo farebbe il m5s la cui base viene dalla sinistra più estrema che per anni ha sostenuto questo sistema


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> è la verità, il 90% delle università è totalmente inutile, un posto dove vengono assunti amici degli amici e vanno chiuse, di certo non lo farebbe il m5s la cui base viene dalla sinistra più estrema che per anni ha sostenuto questo sistema



La cosa incredibile è che riesci a scrivere una incorrettezza dietro l'altra ed è impossibile risponderti. Hai passato anni a difendere il nano anche con il milan ( io mi ricordo di te ) per poi OVVIAMENTE arrenderti e accettare la tua cecità. 

La stessa cosa è con Forza Italia, quando ti accorgerai del danno che stanno facendo sarà tardi ma cambierai idea. 

OCCHIO ALLE SORPRESE..occhiooooo


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La cosa incredibile è che riesci a scrivere una incorrettezza dietro l'altra ed è impossibile risponderti. Hai passato anni a difendere il nano anche con il milan ( io mi ricordo di te ) per poi OVVIAMENTE arrenderti e accettare la tua cecità.
> 
> La stessa cosa è con Forza Italia, quando ti accorgerai del danno che stanno facendo sarà tardi ma cambierai idea.
> 
> OCCHIO ALLE SORPRESE..occhiooooo



calcio e politica sono cose diverse, era finito il suo tempo da anni, nella politica c'è ancora il pericolo rosso e va arginato


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Marzo 2018)

qui l'unico pericolo sono i privati di Bruxelles
e abbiamo già visto che i maggiordomi come la destra e la sinistra (che non esistono +) 
per di rimanere al potere obbediscono,distruggendo il popolo italiano 

tanto loro se ne fregano di noi..
finita la campagna.. finito tutto

tanto dopo 5 anni vi siete già dimenticati i torti 
o vi rifate fregare nuovamente come dei polli

e ahimè lo dico con dispiacere


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> calcio e politica sono cose diverse, era finito il suo tempo da anni, nella politica c'è ancora il pericolo rosso e va arginato



E' questo il tuo problema che è la stessa cosa del milan. C'era un forum intero e un italia intera a dirti che stavi scrivendo una stupidata dietro l'altra senza ragionare. E qui è la stessa cosa . 

Parli di pericolo rosso indicando il M5S come pericolo comunista quando i comunisti danno dei fascisti allo stesso movimento . Capisci che quello che scrivi è un inesattezza dettata dalla completa ignoranza in materia. 

Hai mai letto il programma 5 stelle ? no , perché se l'avessi fatto ci avresti trovato molti punti con cui concordare. Lo stesso Salvini ha già detto che su molte cose che il M5S è d'accordo perché NON si può non essere d'accordo. 

Ma tu no, tu continui per la tua strada con le tue idee senza sentire ascoltare o cercare di ragionare con gli altri. 
Guarda cos'è successo su questo forum, oramai ci sei te e 7vinte ( ultimamente lui è diventato più razionale ) che sparate sentenze senza discutere. 

E' come cercare di ragionare con un sasso , tu non partecipi alla discussione tu spari a zero senza ragionare. 

Per chi come me è un amante non solo di questo forum che frequento da 16 anni ma anche della discussione civile si trova in difficoltà a discutere con te perché non lasci margini . Tu la pensi cosi e chi non la pensa come te è un comunista. 

Bella roba.


----------



## Dexter (4 Marzo 2018)

Se l'andazzo in Italia è lo stesso del topic del rinvio della Serie A, vincerà la Meloni o la Bonino  (è una battuta non uccidetemi)


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E' questo il tuo problema che è la stessa cosa del milan. C'era un forum intero e un italia intera a dirti che stavi scrivendo una stupidata dietro l'altra senza ragionare. E qui è la stessa cosa .
> 
> Parli di pericolo rosso indicando il M5S come pericolo comunista quando i comunisti danno dei fascisti allo stesso movimento . Capisci che quello che scrivi è un inesattezza dettata dalla completa ignoranza in materia.
> 
> ...



per l'ennesima volta ripeto di aver letto il programma folle dei 5 stelle, ci sono solo tasse per finanziare il reddito di cittadinanza, ministri che parlano di problema immigrazione come una semplice percezione, ma di cosa stiamo parlando, questi sono più a sinistra del pd ed io non li voterò mai, voto cdx solo perchè non ci sono alternative, ora c'è sb e si vota lui, quando ci sarà un altro tizio si voterà per lui, purchè sia di cdx, di lui non me ne frega assolutamente nulla


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> per l'ennesima volta ripeto di aver letto il programma folle dei 5 stelle, ci sono solo tasse per finanziare il reddito di cittadinanza, ministri che parlano di problema immigrazione come una semplice percezione, ma di cosa stiamo parlando, questi sono più a sinistra del pd ed io non li voterò mai, voto cdx solo perchè non ci sono alternative, ora c'è sb e si vota lui, quando ci sarà un altro tizio si voterà per lui, purchè sia di cdx, di lui non me ne frega assolutamente nulla



Allora abbiamo letto 2 programmi diversi , vedrai che come per il Milan tra 4 mesi mi darai ragione anche qui.


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2018)

*Basta discorsi a due e basta litigare.

Tornate on topic.*


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora abbiamo letto 2 programmi diversi , vedrai che come per il Milan tra 4 mesi mi darai ragione anche qui.



impossibile, piuttosto che votare fico, di maio e dibba, mi sparo una bolla d'aria nelle vene


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

Vedo che c’e ancora fila per votare , ma per me è perché c’e la storia del tagliando


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vedo che c’e ancora fila per votare , ma per me è perché c’e la storia del tagliando



Sì, l'ha detto pure la TV... ma per me è colpa degli scrutatori italiani scimmie bradipe sinistrate


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Sì, l'ha detto pure la TV... ma per me è colpa degli scrutatori italiani scimmie bradipe sinistrate



Non lo so ma immagino che gli scrutatori siano di tutti i partiti.
Non ho idea come funzioni la scelta


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Marzo 2018)

Comunque non so da voi ma questa mattina quando ho votato io eravamo in 30 in fila, media di età 65

Anche questo in parte conta


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vedo che c’e ancora fila per votare , ma per me è perché c’e la storia del tagliando



Secondo me andrà a finire che ci vorrà un decreto d'urgenza di Minniti che dovrà dire di tenere i seggi aperti finché tutti coloro che sono andati a votare entro le 23 non siano usciti, con relativa soppressione degli exit poll

Sarebbe paradossale ma può accadere


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non lo so ma immagino che gli scrutatori siano di tutti i partiti.
> Non ho idea come funzioni la scelta



Mah, qui sono per lo più di sinistra e meridionali, come nelle amm. pubbliche. C'è un morbo della lentezza diffuso, se provi ad essere troppo veloce ed efficiente ti ammoniscono, sei fascista.
Non capisco quanto tempo ci voglia per staccare un adesivo, e poi controllare i due codici. Me li immagino contare, coi ditini sulla scheda, pronunziare solennemente i sacri numeri del Leviatano del Seggio. 5 ... 6 ... 8 ... 1 ... 4 ... 4 ... Q ... A ... e anche sto str.nzo ha votato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Marzo 2018)

Gli scrutatori non sono di nessun partito preciso, pure io sono stato iscritto alle liste, non esiste un requisito di rappresentanza politica. Ben diversi invece durante lo scrutinio vero e proprio: lì invece spesso e volentieri vengono ammessi dei rappresentanti di lista a controllare la regolarità


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Marzo 2018)

Nel togliere il bollino antifrode dalla scheda elettorale la tizia mi ha strappato un po' di scheda elettorale. Non è che magari mi annullano il voto allo scrutinio per sta idiozia?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Marzo 2018)

Così ste elezioni sono state condizionate, complimenti. Magari le annullano. Anzi, ci spero, che non c'ho una virgola di voglia di andare a votare con sto freddo e stare un ora in coda con gli altri ammassi puzzolenti ambulanti.


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2018)

Ste elezioni stanno dando alla testa della gente, è?

Mi capita spesso di leggere, sui social, robe del tipo "Se votate Tizio/Caio/Sempronio" toglietemi dalle amicizie.

Bah.


----------



## Smarx10 (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non lo so ma immagino che gli scrutatori siano di tutti i partiti.
> Non ho idea come funzioni la scelta



Basta presentare domanda in comune e chiunque può essere scrutatore, a patto che non sia dipendente del comune/roba simile, che non sia stato condannato, e che non sia candidato per le elezioni che si stanno svolgendo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Basta presentare domanda in comune e chiunque può essere scrutatore, a patto che non sia dipendente del comune/roba simile, che non sia stato condannato, e che non sia candidato per le elezioni che si stanno svolgendo.



A ecco


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Marzo 2018)

Intanto quel genio di bersani aveva fretta di farsi fotografare e ha imbucato la scheda elettorale da solo e con ancora il tagliando attaccato, voto nullo


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Intanto quel genio di bersani aveva fretta di farsi fotografare e ha imbucato la scheda elettorale da solo e con ancora il tagliando attaccato, voto nullo


Insomma, la (presunta?) figuraccia della matita cancellabile di Piero Pelù al referendum costituzionale è stata completamente oscurata da tutti questi soggetti  .


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Marzo 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Intanto quel genio di bersani aveva fretta di farsi fotografare e ha imbucato la scheda elettorale da solo e con ancora il tagliando attaccato, voto nullo



Vorresti...

"Personale seggio: 'Ticket andava... niente, lo togliamo dopo"

Non si potrebbe fare, ma a lui lo tolgono dopo...


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Vorresti...
> 
> "Personale seggio: 'Ticket andava... niente, lo togliamo dopo"
> 
> Non si potrebbe fare, ma a lui lo tolgono dopo...



Spero qualche rappresentante di lista vada a vigilare in quel seggio


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ste elezioni stanno dando alla testa della gente, è?
> 
> Mi capita spesso di leggere, sui social, robe del tipo "Se votate Tizio/Caio/Sempronio" toglietemi dalle amicizie.
> 
> Bah.


Ci può stare. Al di la del puro altruismo (che esiste ancora, anche se sempre più spesso viene tacciato di ipocrisia) c'è gente che ha ancora voglia di fare qualcosa di buono, qui in Italia, ma è bloccata da un sistema che non funziona. Ho visto brave persone con grandi capacità schiantarsi senza neanche che la loro carriera sia decollata. Per tutti quelli che dicono che un partito vale l altro, ho riportato l esempio chiaro dell impegno 5 stelle per la ricerca e l università, e il nulla più totale dall intero centro destra. Ora, se tu fossi un aspirante ricercatore come la prenderesti se un tuo amico (magari anche lui aspirante ricercatore! Così diventa ancora più insensato) ti dicesse di aver votato l uomo di plastica?
Non per tutti le elezioni sono un gioco o una forma alternativa di gossip, c'è gente che dà la vita. La cosa non mi riguarda tanto personalmente, ma conosco brave persone, preparate e con le pa.le, mica il razzistello di turno, e per quelle persone mi accendo


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Marzo 2018)

*Alle ore 19:00 si è registrata un'affluenza pari al 58% per il rinnovo della Camera. Dato non ancora definitivo. Fonte Ansa*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Intanto quel genio di bersani aveva fretta di farsi fotografare e ha imbucato la scheda elettorale da solo e con ancora il tagliando attaccato, voto nullo



Ahahahahah eroe!


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ste elezioni stanno dando alla testa della gente, è?
> 
> Mi capita spesso di leggere, sui social, robe del tipo "Se votate Tizio/Caio/Sempronio" toglietemi dalle amicizie.
> 
> Bah.



Sì sono alzati i toni, c'è un clima da 68 aldilà delle elezioni

Tra un po' ci scappa il morto


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Alle ore 19:00 si è registrata un'affluenza pari al 58% per il rinnovo della Camera. Dato non ancora definitivo. Fonte Ansa*



Rispetto alle ultime ?


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Rispetto alle ultime ?



Nel 2013 l'affluenza alle ore 19:00 era al 44%. Quindi direi che è un bel passo in avanti per quanto riguarda l'affluenza. Ho una sensazione: secondo me voteranno tutti 5 stelle a prescindere.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Marzo 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Nel 2013 l'affluenza alle ore 19:00 era al 44%. Quindi direi che è un bel passo in avanti per quanto riguarda l'affluenza. Ho una sensazione: secondo me voteranno tutti 5 stelle a prescindere.



non conta, nel 2013 si votava in due giorni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Nel 2013 l'affluenza alle ore 19:00 era al 44%. Quindi direi che è un bel passo in avanti per quanto riguarda l'affluenza. Ho una sensazione: secondo me voteranno tutti 5 stelle a prescindere.



Boh guarda, non so più cosa pensare. Ho visto molta molta gente che voterà Salvini e meno che voterà il nano. 
Forse è l anno della svolta ma ci vorrebbe un M5S al 30% e un Salvini al 20% e un FI al 12% . 

Non lo so ma come ho detto prima per me finirà in pareggio e sarà il caos


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> non conta, nel 2013 si votava in due giorni.



A è vero mi ero dimenticato


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Boh guarda, non so più cosa pensare. Ho visto molta molta gente che voterà Salvini e meno che voterà il nano.
> Forse è l anno della svolta ma ci vorrebbe un M5S al 30% e un Salvini al 20% e un FI al 12% .
> 
> Non lo so ma come ho detto prima per me finirà in pareggio e sarà il caos



D'accordo con te, Lollo.
Specie sul fatto che Silvio è sopravvalutato.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2018)

*Degli exit poll "rubati" dagli istituti demoscopici e diffusi sui social ci dicono che:

M5S 32-33%
CDX 34-36%
PD 20-21% 

E si parla di un possibile "botto" della Lega.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Degli exit poll "rubati" dagli istituti demoscopici e diffusi sui social ci dicono che:
> 
> M5S 32-33%
> CDX 34-36%
> ...


Manteniamo la calma in ogni caso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Degli exit poll "rubati" dagli istituti demoscopici e diffusi sui social ci dicono che:
> 
> M5S 32-33%
> CDX 34-36%
> ...



Sono numeri credibili ma sono fake


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Degli exit poll "rubati" dagli istituti demoscopici e diffusi sui social ci dicono che:
> 
> M5S 32-33%
> CDX 34-36%
> ...



*Come rivelato da Mentana durante il tgla7 l'exit poll rubato è un falso*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2018)

Una cosa è certa: il PD straperderà. Se supera il 20% può dirsi soddisfatto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Marzo 2018)

Oltre Bersani pure il nostro Presidente della Repubblica
se ne era andato senza riprendersi il documento di identità 

oltre che taciturno e pure uno sveglio...
poi il body guards e ritornato x riprenderselo

come affluenza ho visto che non si scende dal 40% da nessuna parte


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Come rivelato da Mentana durante il tgla7 l'exit poll rubato è un falso*


Infatti l'ho detto di mantenere la calma e di prendere con le pinze ogni dato e, mai come quest'anno, questa cosa varrà pure per gli exit poll veri e propri che verranno diffusi stanotte. I dati che ho messo STAREBBERO girando (condizionale d'obbligo) presso le redazioni dei vari giornali.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una cosa è certa: il PD straperderà. Se supera il 20% può dirsi soddisfatto.



Il PD al 20% sarebbe una sconfitta di tutti comunque. Prenderà percentuali più alte purtroppo. Per me male che vada il suo 25% lo prende, anche se spero di no. 

Una vittoria vera sarebbe il PD al 10/15%


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Degli exit poll "rubati" dagli istituti demoscopici e diffusi sui social ci dicono che:
> 
> M5S 32-33%
> CDX 34-36%
> ...



Volesse iddio un botto della Lega e il M5S al 33%


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Volesse iddio un botto della Lega e il M5S al 33%


Anch'io ho sempre creduto che questa volta nei sondaggi Berlusconi fosse quello sovrastimato, visto che lo stanno sostenendo un pò tutti a differenza delle altre volte. Mentre sono sottostimati Lega e 5 Stelle e questi exit poll, veri o fasulli che siano, stanno confermando la mia impressione.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Volesse iddio un botto della Lega e il M5S al 33%



Tutto smentito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Marzo 2018)

Il _fil rouge_ di stasera sarà il seguente: quanto si confermerà il cdx e quanto riuscirà a sorprendere il Movimento; il csx è destinato ad uscire con le ossa rotte dalla tornata del 2018.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Tutto smentito



Io ti voglio bene ma se Silvio prende meno del 20% meglio che cancelli l account


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il _fil rouge_ di stasera sarà il seguente: quanto si confermerà il cdx e quanto riuscirà a sorprendere il Movimento; il csx è destinato ad uscire con le ossa rotte dalla tornata del 2018.



Si finirà così , sostanziale pareggio


----------



## rot-schwarz (4 Marzo 2018)

specialmente nelle province di lombardia l'affluenza molto piu' alta a bergamo 66,5 % Milano soltanto 57,5 %
veneto, piemonte la stessa cosa, allora credo che la lega sorpassera' FI
l'affluenza al sud molto bassa specialmente in sicilia

per me finira cosi' Lega al 17 % FI 15 % FDI 4,5 % altri CDX 2,5 % totale: 39
PD al 20 resto 3 % CSX als 23 %
m5S al 31 %

se l'affluenza sara' piu' del 73 % il cdx arrivera' al 40 %


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2018)

*Appuntamenti televisivi, per sapere in diretta i risultati delle elezioni: 

Dalle 22:45 su Rai 1 c'è lo speciale di Porta a Porta con Bruno Vespa.

Su Canale 5 alle 23:10 c'è lo speciale di Matrix con Nicola Porro.

Su La7 alle 22:30 lo speciale del TG La7 con la maratona di Enrico Mentana.

Su SkyTG24 (canale 100 di Sky e numero 50 del digitale terrestre) dalle 22:30 c'è Italia 18.
*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Appuntamenti televisivi, per sapere in diretta i risultati delle elezioni:
> 
> Dalle 22:45 su Rai 1 c'è lo speciale di Porta a Porta con Bruno Vespa.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Appuntamenti televisivi, per sapere in diretta i risultati delle elezioni:
> 
> Dalle 22:45 su Rai 1 c'è lo speciale di Porta a Porta con Bruno Vespa.
> 
> ...


Fossi in Porro sarei infuriatissimo con la rete per cui lavora. Ma che senso ha andare in onda dalle 23:10 (e forse anche più tardi) quando tutti gli altri canali partiranno molto prima?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> specialmente nelle province di lombardia l'affluenza molto piu' alta a bergamo 66,5 % Milano soltanto 57,5 %
> veneto, piemonte la stessa cosa, allora credo che la lega sorpassera' FI
> l'affluenza al sud molto bassa specialmente in sicilia
> 
> ...



Io dentro il mio cuore continuo a sperare in un FI a meno del 14% ma purtroppo non sarà così


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2018)

E' iniziato Mentana intanto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Marzo 2018)

I sondaggi di WhatsApp sono falsi gente, magari qualcuno ci beccherà anche ma sono completamente tirati a caso


----------



## Mika (4 Marzo 2018)

Io non sono esperto di politica, anche perché sono uno dei "demotivati", ho votato ovviamente perché sono un cittadino italiano ed è mio dovere. Secondo voi è possibile che ci sia un governo oppure si è destinati ad un epilogo come quello di 4 anni fa dove alla fine non ci fù mai un governo e ci siamo trovati con governo non eletto e nell'ultima fase un governo tecnico?

L'Italia non può permettersi di perdere altri 4 anni.


----------



## rot-schwarz (4 Marzo 2018)

vediamo gli exit poll, che diranno


----------



## rot-schwarz (4 Marzo 2018)

la 7 parla la maggioranza e' in bilico, allora il cdx e' vicino al 40 %


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Marzo 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Intanto quel genio di bersani aveva fretta di farsi fotografare e ha imbucato la scheda elettorale da solo e con ancora il tagliando attaccato, voto nullo



Stai dicendo che se imbucano la scheda con il tagliando ancora attaccato la scheda è nulla? Chi l'ha detto?


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Stai dicendo che se imbucano la scheda con il tagliando ancora attaccato la scheda è nulla? Chi l'ha detto?



Se viene imbucata la scheda con ancora il tagliando vuol dire che non è stata controllata la corrispondenza del codice dopo l'uscita dal seggio, teoricamente potrebbe essere stato un voto di scambio, quindi se applicano la legge è un voto nullo in quanto non controllato


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Marzo 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se viene imbucata la scheda con ancora il tagliando vuol dire che non è stata controllata la corrispondenza del codice dopo l'uscita dal seggio, teoricamente potrebbe essere stato un voto di scambio, quindi se applicano la legge è un voto nullo in quanto non controllato



A me non l'hanno staccato e non ho pensato di fare domande, non ci ho pensato. E hanno imbucato... Allora scelgono loro a chi staccarlo, cioè a chi annullare le schede???


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Marzo 2018)

Sti exitpoll sono superfasulli. Mi sembrano dati completamente di default


----------



## rot-schwarz (4 Marzo 2018)

se questi sono i risultati, stallo totale


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2018)

Exit Poll Rai: 
M5S (31,5%) 
Lega 16%
Forza Italia 15%
PD 20%


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Marzo 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Sti exitpoll sono superfasulli. Mi sembrano dati completamente di default



non ci hanno mai preso


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2018)

Parita Forza Italia-Lega ma sono exit poll. Andiamo calmi


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2018)

*Primi Exit Poll: 5 Stelle 30-33% ; Forza Italia 13-16 ; Lega 13 -16 ; PD 20-23 ; LEU 3-5 ; +Africa Oltre il 3%.*


----------



## rot-schwarz (4 Marzo 2018)

gli exit poll di rai li vedo piu' vicini alla realta' quella del swg per la 7 per me' non ci credo


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2018)

Gli exit poll non ci hanno mai preso...


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Marzo 2018)

Secondo sky lega davanti a forza Italia, ma sono dati che valgono poco


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Primi Exit Poll: 5 Stelle 30-33% ; Forza Italia 13-16 ; Lega 13 -16 ; PD 20-23 ; LEU 3-5 ; +Africa Oltre il 3%.*


Che vergogna la Bonino al 3%. Speriamo siano dati fasulli.


----------



## Devil man (4 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Parita Forza Italia-Lega ma sono exit poll. Andiamo calmi



Dicono lega leggero vantaggio


----------



## Mika (4 Marzo 2018)

Chi spera che la Lega sia il primo partito del CDX?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

Volete ridere ? Sapete cosa non mi spiego ? la Bonino al 3% !!!

Ma come diavolo si fa a votare un anti italiana al 100%


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2018)

Per mediaset pd al 17,5


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Chi spera che la Lega sia il primo partito del CDX?



Penso tutto il mondo.


----------



## Mika (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Penso tutto il mondo.



Meno male, io sono tra quelli che lo spera e iniziavo a credere che fossi uscito pazzo...


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2018)

Buon ritorno al voto


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Marzo 2018)

Parisi incollato a zingaretti nel Lazio!! Sempre secondo exit poll


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Meno male, io sono tra quelli che lo spera...



Guarda io come milioni di italiani ho votato il M5S, ma se devo scegliere con chi parlare per salvare il paese è ovvio che Salvini è un conto mentre un mafioso corruttore è un altro. 

Comunque ATTENTI alle previsioni ATTENTI


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Buon ritorno al voto



Qualcosa mi dice che non sarà così .... occhiooooo


----------



## rot-schwarz (4 Marzo 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Meno male, io sono tra quelli che lo spera...



per dire la verita' non tanto, anche se ho votato cdx, ma in certe cose troppo radicali. ma tanto, i rusultati se saranno cosi' se la lega ha piu' viti di FI non cambia niente, non governeranno lostesso..


----------



## malos (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Volete ridere ? Sapete cosa non mi spiego ? *la Bonino al 3%* !!!
> 
> Ma come diavolo si fa a votare un anti italiana al 100%



No dai sarà sovrastimata. Spero.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Primi Exit Poll: 5 Stelle 30-33% ; Forza Italia 13-16 ; Lega 13 -16 ; PD 20-23 ; LEU 3-5 ; +Africa Oltre il 3%.*



Italiani che votano il partito degli anti italiani.. sembra quasi una barzelletta. Che vergogna..


----------



## Mika (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda io come milioni di italiani ho votato il M5S, ma se devo scegliere con chi parlare per salvare il paese è ovvio che Salvini è un conto mentre un mafioso corruttore è un altro.
> 
> Comunque ATTENTI alle previsioni ATTENTI



Io speravo che il candidato del CDX fosse Salvini fai te.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Marzo 2018)

Potere al popolo al 2% e la Bonino al 3/5, in pratica circa il 6/7% degli italiani odia l'Italia


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Italiani che votano il partito degli anti italiani.. sembra quasi una barzelletta. Che vergogna..



Pazzesco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Potere al popolo al 2% e la Bonino al 3/5, in pratica circa il 6/7% degli italiani odia l'Italia



Inspiegabile , giuro INSPIEGABILE .


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Marzo 2018)

Quelli che votano LeU, la befana e potere ai pirla hanno i vermi nel cervello


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Primi Exit Poll: 5 Stelle 30-33% ; Forza Italia 13-16 ; Lega 13 -16 ; PD 20-23 ; LEU 3-5 ; +Africa Oltre il 3%.*



.


----------



## Mika (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Inspiegabile , giuro INSPIEGABILE .



Non me lo so spiegare nemmeno io, un 6-7% che farebbe la differenza in caso di non maggioranza.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Marzo 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Potere al popolo al 2% e la Bonino al 3/5, in pratica circa il 6/7% degli italiani odia l'Italia



Non sorprende così tanto... Napolitano, Grasso, tanti politici hanno più volte espresso la necessità di cedere sovranità all' UE. E' un voto pro UE, voto globalista, molto trendy...


----------



## Devil man (4 Marzo 2018)

Per me se governa Salvini o i 5s è uguale basta che governi qualcuno....


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2018)

Exit poll,non disperiamoci


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Marzo 2018)

comunque vada viva la lega


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Marzo 2018)

La lega con uno striminzito 13-14% è impossibile, me lo aspetto almeno sulla soglia del 20


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Primi Exit Poll: 5 Stelle 30-33% ; Forza Italia 13-16 ; Lega 13 -16 ; PD 20-23 ; LEU 3-5 ; +Africa Oltre il 3%.*



*Quotate*


----------



## Devil man (4 Marzo 2018)

Ma verso che ore si sa qualcosa di più preciso?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> La lega con uno striminzito 13-14% è impossibile, me lo aspetto almeno sulla soglia del 20



A parte che sono exit poll aspettiamo , in questi mesi TV e giornali ti hanno fatto vedere una realtà che non esiste. Tra 2 ore scoprirai la verità.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma verso che ore si sa qualcosa di più preciso?



12 primi dati veri , all 1 circa si inizierà a capire


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Marzo 2018)

Non ci posso credere alla bonino al 3% è un incubo.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Marzo 2018)

più o meno i primi exit poll confermano quello che prevedevo (almeno per i partiti maggiori)....tranne che prevedevo forza italia sopra la lega....comunque ancora si ragiona sul quasi nulla


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Non ci posso credere alla bonino al 3% è un incubo.



Incredibile


----------



## malos (4 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Primi Exit Poll: 5 Stelle 30-33% ; Forza Italia 13-16 ; Lega 13 -16 ; PD 20-23 ; LEU 3-5 ; +Africa Oltre il 3%.*



Dopo i precedenti Brexit e Trump aspetterei i risultati definitivi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Marzo 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Non ci posso credere alla bonino al 3% è un incubo.



E Leu al 6%???

Alla fine PD+LEU+Bonino e sono stabilmente sopra il 30%. Si alleano col Berlusca e via ad altro governo gentiloni, tutto come da programma


----------



## __king george__ (4 Marzo 2018)

vi stupite tutti della bonino...ma nei sondaggi non era data bene? o mi confondo?


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A parte che sono exit poll aspettiamo , in questi mesi TV e giornali ti hanno fatto vedere una realtà che non esiste. Tra 2 ore scoprirai la verità.



A parte tutto la colpa è di una legge elettorale fatta coi piedi che porterà inevitabilmente ad uno stallo. A meno che non ci sia il boom di un partito


----------



## rot-schwarz (4 Marzo 2018)

se i rusultati rimangono cosi', silvio ti prego lascia e basta..ci vogliono facce nuove, un partito conservatore, liberale vero male, male


----------



## __king george__ (4 Marzo 2018)

ma la Melona come sta andando ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma la Melona come sta andando ?



Stando agli exit poll, tra il 5 e il 7%


----------



## __king george__ (4 Marzo 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Stando agli exit poll, tra il 5 e il 7%



mica male....è l'ago tra il centrodestra e i grillini.....


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E Leu al 6%???
> 
> Alla fine PD+LEU+Bonino e sono stabilmente sopra il 30%. Si alleano col Berlusca e via ad altro governo gentiloni, tutto come da programma



In effetti c'è questo pericolo.

Roba da scendere in piazza coi bastoni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2018)

Ma quelli che votano +Africa e LeU sono umani???


----------



## __king george__ (4 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> In effetti c'è questo pericolo.
> 
> Roba da scendere in piazza coi bastoni.



il movimento dei bastoni


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> In effetti c'è questo pericolo.
> 
> Roba da scendere in piazza coi bastoni.



Se le percentuali con estremo maggiore saranno quelle esatte sarà così. L'unico modo per contrastare questo sarebbe m5s+lega+fratelli d'italia.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Primi Exit Poll: 5 Stelle 30-33% ; Forza Italia 13-16 ; Lega 13 -16 ; PD 20-23 ; LEU 3-5 ; +Africa Oltre il 3%.*



Praticamente fatta per il CDX


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Marzo 2018)

Occhio ai seggi esteri, il cdx pare vicino alla maggioranza almeno al senato


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> In effetti c'è questo pericolo.
> 
> Roba da scendere in piazza coi bastoni.



Ma in realtà chi ha votato FI dovrebbe essere d'accordo con un inciucio col PD, dato che c'è già stato, e dato il flirt tra Berlusca e Renzi.
Si vota per eleggere dei parlamentari che per 5 anni faranno quel che vogliono... non esiste elezione diretta del Premier.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2018)

*dati reali:

Affluenza 73,96% (3.952 comuni su 7058)*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Marzo 2018)

Comunque il pericoloso "fasssissssssmooooooo" sta come sempre allo zero virgola... Tanto per ribadire la stupidità di certe strombazzate


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma in realtà chi ha votato FI dovrebbe essere d'accordo con un inciucio col PD, dato che c'è già stato, e dato il flirt tra Berlusca e Renzi.
> Si vota per eleggere dei parlamentari che per 5 anni faranno quel che vogliono... non esiste elezione diretta del Premier.



Gli italiani che non esiste l'elezione diretta del premier non l'hanno mai capito.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E Leu al 6%???
> 
> Alla fine PD+LEU+Bonino e sono stabilmente sopra il 30%. Si alleano col Berlusca e via ad altro governo gentiloni, tutto come da programma


Ci ho pensato pure io. Con Berlusconi tutto è possibile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ci ho pensato pure io. Con Berlusconi tutto è possibile.



La cosa più ridicola sarà vedere quelli di LEU contro Renzi che si alleano con Renzi  Ancora una volta la loro strategia ha funzionato. Partito civetta per accontentare gli scontenti dell'operato del partito maggiore e di nuovo ammucchiata. Quello che una volta era la funziona di SEL ora sono loro più la new entry bonino che raccatta qualcosa


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque il pericoloso "fasssissssssmooooooo" sta come sempre allo zero virgola... Tanto per ribadire la stupidità di certe strombazzate



Non da sottovalutare il fatto che alle interviste per gli exit poll chi ha votato i partiti di estrema destra/sinistra preferisca non dirlo.
Resta comunque sicuro il fatto che non andranno oltre l'1-2%


----------



## ARKANA (4 Marzo 2018)

Basta whinare...premetto che non ho votato ne LeU ne potere al popolo ne tanto meno la Bonino (tanto per mettere le cose in chiaro e non passare per fanboy di questi partiti) siamo in democrazia ognuno vota quel c**zo che gli pare e trovo abbastanza arrogante da parte vostra pensare di essere solo voi quelli che "hanno votato bene" mentre tutti gli altri sono idioti che vogliono affossare l'italia. Ripeto ognuno pensa con la sua testa e vota quello che secondo lui è meglio per il paese.


----------



## rot-schwarz (4 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma in realtà chi ha votato FI dovrebbe essere d'accordo con un inciucio col PD, dato che c'è già stato, e dato il flirt tra Berlusca e Renzi.
> Si vota per eleggere dei parlamentari che per 5 anni faranno quel che vogliono... non esiste elezione diretta del Premier.



no con il pd perche ci sarebbe LeU e la bonino e con quelli mai..si va in opposizione, e si costruisce un partito conservatrice moderno con facce nuove..


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2018)

PRIME SEZIONI SENATO - DATI REALI:

LEGA 29%
FI 14%
FdI 4%

M5S 25%

PD 19%
+Europa 2%

LeU 2%

Casapound 1%


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Marzo 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Prime sezioni del Senato:
> 
> Forza Italia 21,25
> Lega 16,25
> ...



Forza Italia al 21??????????? 21??????????

E' finita. PD+FI+LEU


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Marzo 2018)

Non ci sono ancora sezioni scrutinate, passeranno ancora parecchi minuti

E anche quando arriveranno dipenderà molto da dove


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

Ma se escono alle 24 come fanno a darle già ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2018)

PRIME SEZIONI SENATO - DATI REALI:

LEGA 29%
FI 14%
FdI 4%

M5S 25%

PD 19%
+Europa 2%

LeU 2%

Casapound 1%


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma se escono alle 24 come fanno a darle già ?



Sul sito del ministero degli interni ci sono già i primi dati


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> PRIME SEZIONI SENATO - DATI REALI:
> 
> LEGA 29%
> FI 14%
> ...



Ma se mancano 5minuti , dove le stai leggendo ?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Marzo 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> PRIME SEZIONI SENATO - DATI REALI:
> 
> LEGA 29%
> FI 14%
> ...



Azzo, la lega al 29? Quanto meno ora qualcosa può cambiare sul serio


----------



## ildemone85 (4 Marzo 2018)

attenti a silvio berlusconi come sempre sui voti reali


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Azzo, la lega al 29? Quanto meno ora qualcosa può cambiare sul serio



Sono i PRIMISSIMI dati, quindi calma.


----------



## ARKANA (5 Marzo 2018)

Hanno appena dato la lega al 17 altro che al 29 MEGALUL


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Marzo 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sul sito del ministero degli interni ci sono già i primi dati



I siti del ministero però non sono affidabili all'inizio mi sa. Si basano sul conteggio normale, mentre quelli che fanno le proiezioni prendono in esame i voti sparsi nelle varie zone per fare una statistica. Per dirti, i voti al nord saranno conteggiati prima di quelli del sud al 90% e quindi risulteranno percentuali maggiori alla lega rispetto al totale


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

M5S al 34% :O :O al senato


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2018)

*Prima proiezione senato

M5S 33,1

PD 18,7

Lega 17,3

Forza Italia 14,1

Fratelli d'Italia 4,2

*+ Africa 2,6


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> I siti del ministero però non sono affidabili all'inizio mi sa. Si basano sul conteggio normale, mentre quelli che fanno le proiezioni prendono in esame i voti sparsi nelle varie zone per fare una statistica. Per dirti, i voti al nord saranno conteggiati prima di quelli del sud al 90% e quindi risulteranno percentuali maggiori alla lega rispetto al totale



Si questo è ovvio, però si tratta di voti reali. Infatti il campione è ancora inconsistente, una ventina di sezioni scrutinate.


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Prima proiezione senato
> 
> M5S 33,1
> 
> ...



Mega bomba, se sarà così


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Prima proiezione senato
> 
> M5S 33,1
> 
> ...



Vado in bagno a segarmi


----------



## Victorss (5 Marzo 2018)

Da Montana danno 33% M5S, Lega 17%, FI 14%, PD 18%


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Marzo 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Da Montana danno 33% M5S, Lega 17%, FI 14%, PD 18%



PD a 18% sarebbe la cosa più bella di sempre. La cosa più bella sarebbe vederli andare sotto la lega però


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Marzo 2018)

Mi immagino quelli del Sud che poverini votano il m5s solo per il reddito di cittadinanza e poi non hanno letto una sola parola del programma


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Marzo 2018)

LEU al 3%


----------



## Victorss (5 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> PD a 18% sarebbe la cosa più bella di sempre. La cosa più bella sarebbe vederli andare sotto la lega però


Speriamo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Prima proiezione senato
> 
> M5S 33,1
> 
> ...



PD divelto dalla vita


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Mi immagino quelli del Sud che poverini votano il m5s solo per il reddito di cittadinanza e poi non hanno letto una sola parola del programma



Avevi dubbi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Vi prego guardate VESPA sono disperati hahahahahahah


----------



## rot-schwarz (5 Marzo 2018)

i voti reali sono molto diversi..


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2018)

Benvenuti nella terza Repubblica


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> i voti reali sono molto diversi..



Se è ripeto SE al senato il M5S è al 30% alla camera sarà di più


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se è ripeto SE al senato il M5S è al 30% alla camera sarà di più



Andiamo calmi


----------



## rot-schwarz (5 Marzo 2018)

il cdx al nord e al centro va bene, mal al sud malissimo


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Prima proiezione senato
> 
> M5S 33,1
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Vespa “ il M5S non aumenta mai “


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Prima proiezione senato
> 
> M5S 33,1
> 
> ...


La Lega appaiata col PD è allucinante. Godo tantissimo per Forza Italia.


----------



## sballotello (5 Marzo 2018)

Ma chi ha votato Africa?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

In diretta Di Battista :” APOTEOSI , Armageddon nella politica italiana . Da domani cambia tutto “


----------



## __king george__ (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In diretta Di Battista :” APOTEOSI , Armageddon nella politica italiana . Da domani cambia tutto “



sei esaltato a palla....


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2018)

Ma Babbeo e Berlusca con questi risultati che fanno? Non vanno in pensione?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In diretta Di Battista :” APOTEOSI , Armageddon nella politica italiana . Da domani cambia tutto “



Se farà come il Che, i gay devono tremare...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sei esaltato a palla....



Sono mesi che vi dico che ogni post ogni insulto INVENTATO contro il movimento e contro la Raggi era solo un rafforzare la loro posizione .

Adesso siamo qui arrivati al punto che vi dicevo , il movimento non ha vinto ha UCCISO TUTTI


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Babbeo e Berlusca con questi risultati che fanno? Non vanno in pensione?



Berlusconi se arriva al 15% si deve fare il segno della croce


----------



## Jaqen (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sono mesi che vi dico che ogni post ogni insulto INVENTATO contro il movimento e contro la Raggi era solo un rafforzare la loro posizione .
> 
> Adesso siamo qui arrivati al punto che vi dicevo , il movimento non ha vinto ha UCCISO TUTTI


Al momento, il centro destra è al 40,87%....


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Prima proiezione senato
> 
> M5S 33,1
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Al momento, il centro destra è al 40,87%....



Dove ?


----------



## 1972 (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In diretta Di Battista :” APOTEOSI , Armageddon nella politica italiana . Da domani cambia tutto “



speriamo, se cosi' fosse da domani sto in pensione


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2018)

*Seconda proiezione Senato, da La7

M5S 33,6

PD 18,4

Lega 17,4

FI 14,1

Fratelli 4

Liberi e Uguali 3,3

+ Africa 2,3*


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Seconda proiezione Senato, da La7
> 
> M5S 33,6
> 
> ...



 ritorno in bagno a segarmi


----------



## Jaqen (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dove ?



43,41% alla camera, fonte corriere della sera.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2018)

La coalizione del CDX è leggermente in vantaggio sul M5S.


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Seconda proiezione Senato, da La7
> 
> M5S 33,6
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 43,41% alla camera, fonte corriere della sera.



A ok , io vedo numeri diversi. Vedremo , come ti spieghi sto Pd sotto al 20% ?


----------



## Tobi (5 Marzo 2018)

scusate stanno gia conteggiando i voti del sud?


----------



## Jaqen (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A ok , io vedo numeri diversi. Vedremo , come ti spieghi sto Pd sotto al 20% ?



Che è la giusta stecca sui denti che ci meritiamo, avessero la giusta umiltià e capacità di ricominciare da zero.


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2018)

*In Lombardia Fontana in vantaggio su Crostino Parodi.

Nel Lazio, Montalbano in vantaggio su Parisi. *


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Che è la giusta stecca sui denti che ci meritiamo, avessero la giusta umiltià e capacità di ricominciare da zero.



Sono quasi dispiaciuto , dovete mollare Renzi . È una sciagura per come si pone


----------



## Tobi (5 Marzo 2018)

non so se in queste proiezioni ci siano anche i numeri di calabria sicilia campania, se cosi non fosse, i 5stelle arrivano al 40 in carrozza


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Marzo 2018)

Grandissimo Renzi comunque, dal 40 al 18 

Non vedo l'ora di vedere i suoi lecchini accoltellarlo alle spalle e scaricarlo in un nanosecondo


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Grandissimo Renzi comunque, dal 40 al 18
> 
> Non vedo l'ora di vedere i suoi lecchini accoltellarlo alle spalle e scaricarlo in un nanosecondo



Quello che si merita


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *In Lombardia Fontana in vantaggio su Crostino Parodi.
> 
> Nel Lazio, Montalbano in vantaggio su Parisi. *



Fontana


----------



## Jaqen (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sono quasi dispiaciuto , dovete mollare Renzi . È una sciagura per come si pone



Ci sono un sacco di bei giovani che devono essere messi in gioco. Vedremo, è l'unica soluzione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sono quasi dispiaciuto , dovete mollare Renzi . È una sciagura per come si pone



Ma scherzi? Renzi deve rimanere nel PD a vita. Deve andare al 3%


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ci sono un sacco di bei giovani che devono essere messi in gioco. Vedremo, è l'unica soluzione.



Te lo dissi mesi e mesi fa.


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Seconda proiezione Senato, da La7
> 
> M5S 33,6
> 
> ...



up


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2018)

stranamente il M5S è ancora il 1° Partito (tra virgolette)
ma sai continuano a dire la cavolata del voto di protesta..


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2018)

Solo la 7 comunque vede il m5s così alto, e la7 è parecchio filo grillina


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Marzo 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Solo la 7 comunque vede il m5s così alto, e la7 è parecchio filo grillina



la7 comunque ha sempre dato i dati giusti in questi anni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Comunque Forza Italia un disastro biblico al 13/14%


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque Forza Italia un disastro biblico al 13/14%



Non è un disastro. E' un ottimo risultato per Silvio alla fine, sono gli stessi voti della volta scorsa. Non ne ha perso uno


----------



## Milanista (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque Forza Italia un disastro biblico al 13/14%



Grazie a Dio.


----------



## Tobi (5 Marzo 2018)

ma i dati del sud sono stati gia resi noti?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ma i dati del sud sono stati gia resi noti?



Non si sa ma se non fossero conteggiati il M5S arriva al 37%


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Marzo 2018)

L'ipotesi mandato di Mattarella al m5s che chiederà sostegno al PD è molto plausibile. E via libera a musulmani, clandestini, gay, banche.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2018)

*Lega primo partito del centrodestra*


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> L'ipotesi mandato di Mattarella al m5s che chiederà sostegno al PD è molto plausibile. E via libera a musulmani, clandestini, gay, banche.



Più facile con la lega


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2018)

anni e anni a sputare contro la banche 
e adesso qualcuno cita il M5S su favorirle


----------



## Brain84 (5 Marzo 2018)

Se queste 2 proiezioni dovessero rispettare il risultato finale, prevedo un governo M5S con una convergenza Lega. 
Ora chi continua a vedere il M5S come un movimento di protesta e populista, allora insulta un terzo dell'Italia. Per come la vedo io, da domani la politica non sarà più la stessa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Più facile con la lega



Io ci spero. Il problema sono gli elettori di estrema sinistra del movimento e quelli di estrema destra della lega che sicuramente non vogliono questa cosa.

Questa alleanza spiazzerebbe tutti. Il fatto che NESSUNO dei media voglia e dichiari apertamente che questa alleanza si faccia per me è lampante. Hanno il terrore puro di questa ipotesi.

Al di là dei popolusimi da campagna elettorale per me qualcosa di buono può nascere da questa alleanza di circostanza. Ho paura però che non si farà niente.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2018)

e non è ancora tutto.. adesso voglio proprio vedere 
se il Nano cede il comando della coalizione a Salvini 

hahahaha voglio proprio vedere se non rombe il C


----------



## Jaqen (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Più facile con la lega



Se i 5Stelle si alleassero con qualcuno perderebbero tantissima credibilità


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io ci spero. Il problema sono gli elettori di estrema sinistra del movimento e quelli di estrema destra della lega che sicuramente non vogliono questa cosa.
> 
> Questa alleanza spiazzerebbe tutti. Il fatto che NESSUNO dei media voglia e dichiari apertamente che questa alleanza si faccia per me è lampante. Hanno il terrore puro di questa ipotesi.
> 
> Al di là dei popolusimi da campagna elettorale per me qualcosa di buono può nascere da questa alleanza di circostanza. Ho paura però che non si farà niente.



Era possibile in passato, anni fa. Ma il m5s ha preso la piega globalista con Di Maio, il moto populista degli inizi serviva come propulsore iniziale per sottrarre elettori proprio alla Lega.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se i 5Stelle si alleassero con qualcuno perderebbero tantissima credibilità



Nonè allearsi , è una convergenza di obbiettivi è ben diverso


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se i 5Stelle si alleassero con qualcuno perderebbero tantissima credibilità



Certo. Ma ormai le elezioni ci son state... E per 5 anni ci si pippa questi deputati... alle prossime elezioni potrebbe anche non esistere un m5s e nemmeno un PD, e nemmeno le elezioni...


----------



## Jaqen (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Nonè allearsi , è una convergenza di obbiettivi è ben diverso



Certo. Via dall'Europa (che giustamente non si può) e vaccini liberi per chi vuole e chi non vuole niente!


----------



## Jaqen (5 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Certo. Ma ormai le elezioni ci son state... E per 5 anni ci si pippa questi deputati... alle prossime elezioni potrebbe anche non esistere un m5s.



Vero. Comunque durerebbero 6 mesi..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Vero. Comunque durerebbero 6 mesi..



Sì, stavolta la vedo più dura tirare avanti 5 anni. Potrebbe esserci una volontà di tornare al voto a breve.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Comunque il grande sconfitto delle elezioni è Berlusconi . Poche balle


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque il grande sconfitto delle elezioni è Berlusconi . Poche balle



Il grande sconfitto è renzi. Berlusconi c'ha 80 anni ed è mezzo andato! Alla fine la paura per FI era più uno spauracchio mentale che altro. All'europee forza italia ha preso gli stessi voti di oggi. Renzi aveva il 40%.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il grande sconfitto è renzi. Berlusconi c'ha 80 anni ed è mezzo andato! Alla fine la paura per FI era più uno spauracchio mentale che altro. All'europee forza italia ha preso gli stessi voti di oggi. Renzi aveva il 40%.



Sisi Berlusconi Renzi e Liberi Uguali che se non arrivano al 3% è un disastro biblico


----------



## Jaqen (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque il grande sconfitto delle elezioni è Berlusconi . Poche balle



Non credo... io penso che il grandi sconfitto sia Renzi. L'unica speranza è che LeU non entri in parlamento. Alla fine, Silvio ha portato voti fondamentali per la coalizione..


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2018)

I Liberi e Uguali si sono dati... Non c'è più nessuno nella loro sede


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> I Liberi e Uguali si sono dati... Non c'è più nessuno nella loro sede



Se non arrivano al 3%


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> I Liberi e Uguali si sono dati... Non c'è più nessuno nella loro sede



Nella sede di +Africa che fanno?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nella sede di +Africa che fanno?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Raga ma CASAPOUND ??


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2018)

*Terza proiezione Senato 60% di copertura

M5S 32,3

PD 18,9

Lega 17,5

FI 14,5*


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Terza proiezione Senato 60% di copertura
> 
> M5S 32,3
> 
> ...



Il nano si sarà sparato


----------



## __king george__ (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Raga ma CASAPOUND ??



è talmente basso che mi chiedo se almeno i suoi elettori l'abbiano votata.....


----------



## Smarx10 (5 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Terza proiezione Senato 60% di copertura
> 
> M5S 32,3
> 
> ...



Mamma mia. Il PD 4 anni fa aveva il 43% dei voti.. Tracollo totale


----------



## rot-schwarz (5 Marzo 2018)

ma le proiezioni come li fanno..guarda che i dati non sono giusti..
per me lega verso il 18 FI al 15 cdx al 39 %
m5s al 31 - 31,5 %


----------



## vota DC (5 Marzo 2018)

Sono dati parziali, ma in Fvg per ora la LN è primo partito. Se confermato è stranissimo perché Fvg ha già l'autonomia e ha le ali tarpate in quanto coalizzato con gente come la Meloni che è invisa agli sloveni e agli autonomisti. In tal caso la responsabile avrebbe un solo nome: Serracchiani. Perché un decennio fa il PD locale cercava di ottenere l'euroregione negoziando con HAIDER, adesso tutti romanocentrici i piddini e scendono sotto il 20%.


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Terza proiezione Senato 60% di copertura
> 
> M5S 32,3
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> ma le proiezioni come li fanno..guarda che i dati non sono giusti..
> per me lega verso il 18 FI al 15 cdx al 39 %
> m5s al 31 - 31,5 %



Perché lo scrutinio non conta perché sono pochi , le proiezioni sono di solito al 90% giuste


----------



## __king george__ (5 Marzo 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> ma le proiezioni come li fanno..guarda che i dati non sono giusti..
> per me lega verso il 18 FI al 15 cdx al 39 %
> m5s al 31 - 31,5 %


io guardo i dati sul sito del ministero che infatti sono come i tuoi....


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Raga ma CASAPOUND ??



Tra lo 0,8 e 1,1%


----------



## Jaqen (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Raga ma CASAPOUND ??



1% se va bene. Troppo.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Marzo 2018)

comunque ho visto che c'è ancora Democrazia Cristiana...
per ora hanno preso addirittura 21 voti al senato...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io guardo i dati sul sito del ministero che infatti sono come i tuoi....



Ma li sono troppo pochi gli scrutini , i dati giusti li arriveranno domani .


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 1% se va bene. Troppo.



Per me non ci arrivano , qui qualcuno parlava del 4%


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2018)

Quindi LeU e Bonino sarebbero FUORI?

Sul serio?


----------



## Jaqen (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me non ci arrivano , qui qualcuno parlava del 4%



Ma qui c'è una visione limitata, in tantissimi qui votate 5 stelle, pochissimi berlusconi, solo io e watson pd, e altri non votanti come mario...


----------



## Jaqen (5 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quindi LeU e Bonino sarebbero FUORI?
> 
> Sul serio?



LeU al momento è dentro..


----------



## __king george__ (5 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma qui c'è una visione limitata, in tantissimi qui votate 5 stelle, pochissimi berlusconi, solo io e watson pd, e altri non votanti come mario...



beh in questo caso rispecchierebbe abbastanza la realtà delle proiezioni....al massimo è strano che nel forum non ci siano leghisti...


----------



## vota DC (5 Marzo 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> comunque ho visto che c'è ancora Democrazia Cristiana...
> per ora hanno preso addirittura 21 voti al senato...



Non era presente ovunque però. Il MIR di Sgarbi che ne ha presi poco più invece penso fosse in tutta Italia.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Marzo 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh in questo caso rispecchierebbe abbastanza la realtà delle proiezioni....al massimo è strano che nel forum non ci siano leghisti...



No perché ci sono piu votanti di casapound che di pd e fi messi assieme..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Marzo 2018)

I risultati dei partiti minori non rispecchiano la vere idee politiche dei cittadini, perchè essendoci la soglia del 3% in tanti hanno rinunciato a votarli temendo un voto inutile. Se si vuole una rappresentazione in parlamento fedele alla volontà popolare non ci devono essere soglie di sbarramento, come avviene in altri Paesi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Terza proiezione Senato 60% di copertura
> 
> M5S 32,3
> 
> ...


Lega nord e nano insieme non fanno i voti del 5 stelle. Potrei tornare credente.

Ma temo ancora che non basterà. Forse sarebbe bastata qualche notizia in meno sugli sbarchi e qualche notizia in più sui fatti cruciali del paese. Andando di fantasia sarebbe bello stoppare completamente l'immigrazione, lasciando tutto il resto nel degrado così come è adesso. Quella parte di italiani scoprirebbe che anche senza immigrati, l'italia sarebbe ancora allo scatafascio


----------



## Jaqen (5 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> I risultati dei partiti minori non rispecchiano la vere idee politiche dei cittadini, perchè essendoci la soglia del 3% in tanti hanno rinunciato a votarli temendo un voto inutile. Se si vuole una rappresentazione in parlamento fedele alla volontà popolare non ci devono essere soglie di sbarramento, come avviene in altri Paesi.



sono piu o meno d'accordo, però la soglia della maggioranza al 40% sarebbe ancora piu assurda


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quindi LeU e Bonino sarebbero FUORI?
> 
> Sul serio?



E' ancora presto. Speriamo, sarebbe l'apoteosi


----------



## vota DC (5 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quindi LeU e Bonino sarebbero FUORI?
> 
> Sul serio?



Leu è dentro.
Bonino è sotto il 3%, ma essendo coalizzata basta l'1%.
Insieme (Prodi) e il partito della Lorenzin hanno meno dell'1% a testa quindi i loro voti non verranno neanche sommati quando si attribuiranno i seggi: quando si conteranno le percentuali totali del csx va sottratto l'1,5% che va perduto.

Valgono solo le percentuali nazionali mi pare, non è più come nel 2006 dove Mastella non entrava alla Camera ma avendo l'8% in Campania entrava in Senato.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Marzo 2018)

Ehm non vorrei rompere questi entusiasmi pro 5 stelle (che comunque non capisco), ma questa situazione è quasi un gol a porta vuota per il CDX. Se questi numeri verranno più o meno confermati, il CDX ha circa il 37% come coalizione e supera il m5s. A questo punto agirà Silvio con la sua masterclassata facendo traghettare verso il cdx "qualcuno" per poter cercare di fare un governo. Occhio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ehm non vorrei rompere questi entusiasmi pro 5 stelle (che comunque non capisco), ma questa situazione è quasi un gol a porta vuota per il CDX. Se questi numeri verranno più o meno confermati, il CDX ha circa il 37% come coalizione e supera il m5s. A questo punto agirà Silvio con la sua masterclassata facendo traghettare verso il cdx "qualcuno" per poter cercare di fare un governo. Occhio.



Si e lasci fuori un movimento che ha il 34% dei voti in camera e senato ? IMPOSSIBILE


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si e lasci fuori un movimento che ha il 34% dei voti in camera e senato ? IMPOSSIBILE



Beh, se loro non si alleano non hanno la maggioranza, mentre il cdx si. Ergo....


----------



## Jaqen (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si e lasci fuori un movimento che ha il 34% dei voti in camera e senato ? IMPOSSIBILE



E invece sarà possibile. Basterà un inciuccio con LeU....


----------



## Gekyn (5 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ehm non vorrei rompere questi entusiasmi pro 5 stelle (che comunque non capisco), ma questa situazione è quasi un gol a porta vuota per il CDX. Se questi numeri verranno più o meno confermati, il CDX ha circa il 37% come coalizione e supera il m5s. A questo punto agirà Silvio con la sua masterclassata facendo traghettare verso il cdx "qualcuno" per poter cercare di fare un governo. Occhio.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si e lasci fuori un movimento che ha il 34% dei voti in camera e senato ? IMPOSSIBILE





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Beh, se loro non si alleano non hanno la maggioranza, mentre il cdx si. Ergo....



Ha ragione Corvo, purtroppo il CDX ha vinto, l unica cosa almeno Salvini è avanti al Berlusca.


----------



## Smarx10 (5 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E invece sarà possibile. Basterà un inciuccio con LeU....



Non arrivi al 40 comunque. LeU ha preso il 4% a malapena. Un accordo 5S e LeU arriverebbe intorno al 37-38%, più o meno lo stesso del centrodestra.
Edit: ho letto male. Dubito che LeU si allei con il centrodestra: il partito di D'alema, Bersani e Boldrini alleato con Salvini? La vedo dura.


----------



## sballotello (5 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ehm non vorrei rompere questi entusiasmi pro 5 stelle (che comunque non capisco), ma questa situazione è quasi un gol a porta vuota per il CDX. Se questi numeri verranno più o meno confermati, il CDX ha circa il 37% come coalizione e supera il m5s. A questo punto agirà Silvio con la sua masterclassata facendo traghettare verso il cdx "qualcuno" per poter cercare di fare un governo. Occhio.



.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si e lasci fuori un movimento che ha il 34% dei voti in camera e senato ? IMPOSSIBILE



Purtroppo col nano nulla è impossibile, gli basterà pagare e corrompere alcuni deputati/senatori. Nuovamente aggiungo, visto che l'ha già fatto ed è stato già condannato per questo (già questo dovrebbe far riflettere su che paese assurdo sia l'italia, si permette a chi ha corrotto parlamentari, più altri 1000 reati diversi, di essere ancora in ballo).
Lo farà, assicurato. Quel 15% che l'ha votato dovrebbe vergognarsi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Marzo 2018)

Da leghista, sono davvero felicissimo!
Vicinanza al territorio e agli elettori chiaramente hanno pagato, e silvio è ormai pensionato.

Invece do un abbraccio a [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] , perchè nonstante il M5S non sia riuscito nel miracolo di superare il CDX unito, è riuscito comunque in un impresa titanica come quella di sfondare quota 30%.
Vedere la passione e l'entusiasmo premiati fa sempre piacere. Goditela, fratello rossonero!


----------



## Smarx10 (5 Marzo 2018)

Secondo voi quanta possibilità c'è che qualcuno governi domani? (centrodestra o 5s). E quanta di un governo tecnico?


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Marzo 2018)

Che delusione vedere fratelli d'italia prendere il 4%


----------



## GenioSavicevic (5 Marzo 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi quanta possibilità c'è che qualcuno governi domani? (centrodestra o 5s). E quanta di un governo tecnico?



99% governerà il cdx con salvini premier


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Marzo 2018)

Sono proprio curioso di vedere chi corromperà il nano stavolta per arrivare alla soglia


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Marzo 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Che delusione vedere fratelli d'italia prendere il 4%



La Meloni ha cavalcato idee femministe (in programma ha incentivi per le aziende che assumano donne), per i giovani (ripetendo il mantra dei media, della sinistra).
Anche parlando della Patria l'ha definita una madre... peccato che derivi da Pater.
Si è tirata un pò la zappa sui piedi insomma.


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Marzo 2018)

m5s in sicilia:

sicilia 1 : 47,8% (!)
sicilia 2 : 42%

Risultato straordinario. Peccato che se ho letto bene sia la regione con più bassa affluenza. 

Altro grande risultato:
in emilia romagna m5s al momento batte PD sul filo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Marzo 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> m5s in sicilia:
> 
> sicilia 1 : 47,8% (!)
> sicilia 2 : 42%
> ...



Saranno tutte comprate/truccate, visti i precedenti m5s in Sicilia...


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Marzo 2018)

Su matrix per quanto riguarda la camera, danno M5S avanti all'intero centrodestra! Ma possibile??

Se il M5S avesse avuto un partito anche da 3-4% con cui coalizzarsi, avrebbe stravinto su tutta la linea.
Per non parlare dei maledetti astenuti. 
Ma sono solo frasi col "se"


----------



## vota DC (5 Marzo 2018)

Bleah. Plebiscito per la Fedeli a Pisa: ha preso molto di più del PD a Livorno


----------



## GenioSavicevic (5 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Saranno tutte comprate/truccate, visti i precedenti m5s in Sicilia...



Detto da chi vota il nano...sei un trollone mai visto. A.A.A. cercasi dignità


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Marzo 2018)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Detto da chi vota il nano...sei un trollone mai visto. A.A.A. cercasi dignità



Okay, ho esagerato per il troppo spumante.

Ma tu se tu puoi dare del nano a B allora io posso dire che Di Maio è un mongol.oide down sottosviluppato? Cosa sono i nani una categoria che non merita alcun rispetto? Ah già, è perchè è Berlusconi allora vale LOL
I due pesi e due misure della sinistra


----------



## Mika (5 Marzo 2018)

Lega primo partito del CDX, il mio sogno si è avverato. Ora che sia Salvini il leader.
Sono contento per Lollo ci ha messo passione per il M5S.
PD e FI a casa, spero che la politica possa cambiare ma a sentire non c'è la maggioranza. Spero che non finisca a tarallucci e vino come l'ultima volta.

M5S e Lega non hanno proprio nulla in comune per evitare inciuci tra PD+FI+LeU?
Chiedo da ignorante in politica.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Marzo 2018)

Maggioranza di cdx che pare possibile, viva la legaaaaaaa


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Maggioranza di cdx che pare possibile, viva la legaaaaaaa



Mancano 67 voti per la maggioranza del CDX . 

Ad adesso nessuna coalizione ha la maggioranza ( numeri alla mano ) . 

Che BUONGIORNO a tutti , mesi e mesi a dirvi che sarebbe finita così . 

Che botta il nano sotto il 15%  , Salvini l ha distrutto  
[MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] dove sei ???? [MENTION=197]ildemone85[/MENTION] ?????

Non avete perso avete STRAPERSO


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si e lasci fuori un movimento che ha il 34% dei voti in camera e senato ? IMPOSSIBILE



Il Movimento da solo sapeva non avrebbe mai potuto governare, hanno fatto un risultato pazzesco ma Matterella non potrà fare altro che incaricare il CDX (quindi salvini) di provare a fare un governo..e di certo il M5S non lo sosterrà quindi altri 5 anni (ma per me la legislatura durerà poco perché berlusca non starà mai a fare la stampella al governo Salvini) di opposizione..

Il 5S parte troppo ad handicap nel non volersi alleare..però un flop nella legislatura della Lega potrebbe la prossima volta portare i 5S ancora più su


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

La verità è una : GAME OVER per Silvio Berlusconi . E finita, a casa basta . 

Questa mattina TG in imbarazzo e noi godiamo .


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2018)

Auguriamoci che Lega e M5S collaborino che è l'unica soluzione perché un'Italia così spaccata tra Nord e Sud non la si può vedere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Auguriamoci che Lega e M5S collaborino che è l'unica soluzione perché un'Italia così spaccata tra Nord e Sud non la si può vedere.



Prossime elezioni il M5S arriva al 40%, spero che Salvini molli il nano che è finito ( grazie a Dio ) e venga a governare .


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2018)

Al momento sarebbe premier Salvini


----------



## bmb (5 Marzo 2018)

La zavorra del sud. Ce li portiamo come un rimorchio tutto l'anno e adesso fanno i danni anche al voto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Al momento sarebbe premier Salvini



Ancora ??? Gli mancano 67 voti per essere Premier in proporzione ne mancano meno al M5S


----------



## bmb (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ancora ??? Gli mancano 67 voti per essere Premier in proporzione ne mancano meno al M5S



Dai Lollo non potevi pretendere di governare con Sicilia Puglia Sardegna e Campania. Ringrazia la favoletta del reddito di cittadinanza sennò non arrivavi al 10%.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2018)

Qualcuno mi fa un piccolo riassunto?

M5S ha stravinto col 32% , ma nonostante questo, vince la destra perchè coalizzati superano il 32% ?

Quindi Salvini Premier? Quindi alla fine Berlusca ficcherà ancora il naso dove vuole?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Dai Lollo non potevi pretendere di governare con Sicilia Puglia Sardegna e Campania. Ringrazia la favoletta del reddito di cittadinanza sennò non arrivavi al 10%.



Si sì  

34% , io continuo a godere . Non è un vincere una partita questa , il movimento ha vinto la finale di coppa del mondo 4-0.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi fa un piccolo riassunto?
> 
> M5S ha stravinto col 32% , ma nonostante questo, vince la destra perchè coalizzati superano il 32% ?
> 
> Quindi Salvini Premier? Quindi alla fine Berlusca ficcherà ancora il naso dove vuole?



No , Salvini non può essere premier perch mancano tantissimi voti. 
Il M5S ha stravinto su tutti gli aspetti e adesso chiunque voglia fare un governo deve accettare le condizioni dei grillini


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ancora ??? Gli mancano 67 voti per essere Premier in proporzione ne mancano meno al M5S



Mattarella deve dare il mandato alla prima coalizione ergo Salvini a oggi Premier, io preferirei che non fosse così, ma vediamo come finirà


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mancano 67 voti per la maggioranza del CDX .
> 
> Ad adesso nessuna coalizione ha la maggioranza ( numeri alla mano ) .
> 
> ...


Sono qui. Risultato tremendo. Voto SUBITO


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2018)

Mah, io continuo ad avere i miei timori pre-elettorali, che sembrano avere conferma.

L'unico governo possibile sarà M5s + PD + LeU. Oggi pomeriggio Renzi si dimette e sta gente è troppo attaccata alla poltrona, via Renzi tutte le frange del PD spaccate vireranno con i 5S pur di restare al governo. Il governo con i 5s era poi il sogno bagnato di Bersani, pur di ottenerlo si era esposto al pubblico dileggio.

Sarà dunque virata totale a sinistra, altrochè...


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Dai Lollo non potevi pretendere di governare con Sicilia Puglia Sardegna e Campania. Ringrazia la favoletta del reddito di cittadinanza sennò non arrivavi al 10%.



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La verità è una : GAME OVER per Silvio Berlusconi . E finita, a casa basta .
> 
> Questa mattina TG in imbarazzo e noi godiamo .



Se da un lato non si sa chi ha vinto è ben chiaro chi sono gli sconfitti:

il PD di Renziloni in primis
il nano
Le cariatidi di sinistra mascherate dietro a grasso

Questi sono cadaveri politici


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sono qui. Risultato tremendo. Voto SUBITO



Ti ripeto non avete perso avete STRAPERSO. Berlusconi è finito politicamente , e le tv e giornali che al posto che essere costruttivi hanno perso anni ad inventare notizie contro il M5S li hanno solo rafforzati. 

La politica è cambiata e se sei onesto ammetti che sono mesi che te lo scrivo


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No , Salvini non può essere premier perch mancano tantissimi voti.
> Il M5S ha stravinto su tutti gli aspetti e adesso chiunque voglia fare un governo deve accettare le condizioni dei grillini



Nessuno farà un governo con loro, non solo, probabilmente manco riceveranno l'incarico se non come extrema ratio..ma non troveranno nessuna maggioranza..


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mah, io continuo ad avere i miei timori pre-elettorali, che sembrano avere conferma.
> 
> L'unico governo possibile sarà M5s + PD + LeU. Oggi pomeriggio Renzi si dimette e sta gente è troppo attaccata alla poltrona, via Renzi tutte le frange del PD spaccate vireranno con i 5S pur di restare al governo. Il governo con i 5s era poi il sogno bagnato di Bersani, pur di ottenerlo si era esposto al pubblico dileggio.
> 
> Sarà dunque virata totale a sinistra, altrochè...



Il PD ha subito dichiarato che starà all'opposizione, ma ovviamente senza Renzi potrebbero cambiare le cose
comunque è il M5S che deve scegliere il "partner" 
e se sono furbi scelgono la Lega cavalcando il successo elettorale di entrambi
oppure non scelgono nessuno per fare i propri interessi e ci rimetteremo noi come al solito


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto non avete perso avete STRAPERSO. Berlusconi è finito politicamente , e le tv e giornali che al posto che essere costruttivi hanno perso anni ad inventare notizie contro il M5S li hanno solo rafforzati.
> 
> La politica è cambiata e se sei onesto ammetti che sono mesi che te lo scrivo



Lo so. Lo ho scritto ieri sera,benvenuti nella terza Repubblica. Ma aspetta a dare per morto il Presidente. Se torniamo a votare Fi può crescere


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (5 Marzo 2018)

Italiani ancora una volta non tradiscono la propria mediocrità.
Dentro chi è contrario ai vaccini, chi vuole uscire dall'euro, chi vuole il reddito di cittadinanza (mi si spieghi come e sopratutto il perchè di una tale misura) ed altre aberrazioni simili.
Farò come il vecchio sul ponte che aspetta il cadavere passare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Marzo 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il PD ha subito dichiarato che starà all'opposizione, ma ovviamente senza Renzi potrebbero cambiare le cose
> comunque è il M5S che deve scegliere il "partner"
> e se sono furbi scelgono la Lega cavalcando il successo elettorale di entrambi
> oppure non scelgono nessuno per fare i propri interessi e ci rimetteremo noi come al solito



Il punto è proprio questo, via Renzi cambierà tutto. Torneranno anche all'ovile i bersaniani.

M5s + Lega al momento attuale mi sembra fantascienza, troppa differenza di idee come l'immigrazione o diritti civili, e poi Salvini ha appena ottenuto il potere assoluto nella coalizione di CDX, ha distrutto il nano. Fuori dalla coalizione andrebbe a fare la stampella dei M5s, cosa che non farà.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il punto è proprio questo, via Renzi cambierà tutto. Torneranno anche all'ovile i bersaniani.



Se il PD vuole sparire per sempre allora sì, si allea con i 5S e diventa la loro ombra e ciao.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Lo so. Lo ho scritto ieri sera,benvenuti nella terza Repubblica. Ma aspetta a dare per morto il Presidente. Se torniamo a votare Fi può crescere



No dai ANCORA ???  non è neanche al 13% . Peggior risultato della storia


----------



## rot-schwarz (5 Marzo 2018)

le regioni che sono meno produttive hanno votato, m5s, nel lazio dove hanno un po gevernato una citta' non sfondano cosi' tanto..
dopo voglio vedere con quali soldi vogliono pagare il reddito di cittadinanza, nella mia regione specialmente nel paese dove c'e' stato il terremoto, dove hann avuto tutto regalato dallo stato, case nuove costruite, prima le case facevano schifo hanno votato per il 55 % m5s paese di 1000 abitanti..


----------



## 7vinte (5 Marzo 2018)

Ma Renzi che fine ha fatto? Cmq ora probabilmente si dimetterà da segretario Pd e allora cambierà tutto. Probabilmente alla guida del pd tornerà un ex Pci, un bersaniano (che tormeranno)


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> le regioni che sono meno produttive hanno votato, m5s, nel lazio dove hanno un po gevernato una citta' non sfondano cosi' tanto..
> *dopo voglio vedere con quali soldi vogliono pagare il reddito di cittadinanza*, nella mia regione specialmente nel paese dove c'e' stato il terremoto, dove hann avuto tutto regalato dallo stato, case nuove costruite, prima le case facevano schifo hanno votato per il 55 % m5s paese di 1000 abitanti..



C'è gente che sta morendo di fame. Gente che vive sotto i ponti o costretta a vincere con i genitori a 40 anni. C'è un tasso di povertà che non fa che aumentare. La gente è davvero disperata, ed io mi tocca spedire soldi ogni mese per aiutare qualcuno. E secondo te le persone comuni fregherebbero qualcosa dal dove lo stato debba prendere i soldi? Lo stato che per 40 anni ha speso soldi a destra e manca per robe imbarazzanti, ora invece se si tratta di dare ad un cittadino il minimo per sopravvivere, non si possono fare sprechi? Mah..

Poi il PD che per anni a dire che non si regala soldi per bisogna lavorare.. il lavoro non c'è per tutti. Puoi fare tutte le politiche che vuoi, ma il lavoro non c'è per tutti.


----------

